#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-30
<DarkEra> hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> DarkEra, hallo
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant en DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi Rachelle
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle en anderen
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<commandoline> goedemiddag StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi commandoline
<DarkEra> goedemiddag :)
<StefandeVries> het orgel is gerepareerd, dus ik ben weer weg :)
<commandoline> ok, speel ze :)
<StefandeVries> dank je. gaat lukken :D
<DarkEra> have fun :)
<commandoline> De wiki van de Pythoncursus is nu tot de laatste les bijgewerkt :): http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<StefandeVries> Zo, arme buren. 0:-)
<StefandeVries> mooi, commandoline :)
<StefandeVries> hopelijk heb ik de buren net niet te veel last bezorgd
<DarkEra> pech voor de buren dan
<StefandeVries> normaal klagen ze nooit, wie weet horen ze het niet eens
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-31
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif knufff
 * Rachelle zit te twijfelen of ze wat lekkers zou gaan halen
<Rachelle> wat zou jij doen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou m'n andijvie gaan opwarmen ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> En knuff terug uiteraard :D
<Rachelle> bah andijvie :p
<Rachelle> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/74775/vs-cyberaanval-kan-worden-opgevat-als-oorlogsdaad.html  eigenlijk wel logisch
<MrChrisDruif> Cyberaanval...oorlogsdaad....tegenwoordig wel ja, aangezien er zoveel draait op cyberspace
<Rachelle> met een cyberaanval kan je enorm veel schade maken
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld in dit land. Stel ze zouden de waterkeringen in het westen blokkeren tijdens een storm (sluiten dus niet)............
 * MrChrisDruif merkt trouwens op dat Banshee beter naar het volgende nummer overgaat als de GUI gesloten is <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Of wat dacht je van andersom?
<Rachelle> hmmm
<Rachelle> ze openen tijdens een storm bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^...nee, ze dicht doen terwijl het niet nodig is
<RawChid> Rachelle, ben je heel goed in tomcat?
<Rachelle> nope RawChid
<RawChid> :(
<Rachelle> MrChrisDruif dat is alleen vervelend, maar dat dood niemand
<Rachelle> maar dat die keringen niet werken tijdens een storm wel
<Rachelle> RawChid ik heb er een blauwe maandag wat mee gedaan maar dat is ook alles
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, een miljardenverlies gaat niemand dood van <_<"
<Rachelle> miljarden verlies vs miljoenen doden (randstand onder water)
<RawChid> Ik heb een vreemd probleem en haast
<RawChid> :(
<Rachelle> :
<Rachelle> :(
<MrChrisDruif> Vreemd?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar er is niet zo vaak een stormvloed Rachelle, dus mijn idee zou vervelender zijn :P
<Rachelle> true MrChrisDruif, maar mijn idee heeft een veel grote impact en zou heel terecht als een oorlogsdaad worden gezien
<Rachelle> of zet eens de 0-lijn van de ILS van schiphol verkeerd..........
<MrChrisDruif> Welke lijn?
<Rachelle> 0-lijn == hoogte landingsbaan
<Rachelle> zet die bijvoorbeeld 15 M te laag en het vliegtuig crasht
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dat. Maar dat wordt toch gemeten met een hoogte-meter in het vliegtuig?
<MrChrisDruif> Vanaf Schiphol wordt ook gemeten, maar piloot moet in principe afgaan op apparatuur aanboord en landen gebeurt over het algemeen visueel
<MrChrisDruif> A380 niet meer volgens mij....zeg ik uit m'n hoofd
<Rachelle> ja en nee MrChrisDruif.  Bij automatische landing worden de gegevens van de ILS gebruikt. Aan de hand daarvan wordt het daalpad ingezet
<Rachelle> en als die zegt dat je nog 30M boven de grond bent terwijl je er 5 bent.........
<Rachelle> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_landing_system
<MrChrisDruif> Dan schraapt hij eerder de grond dan verwacht....is niet super spannend lijkt me
<Rachelle> "ILS maakt landingen bij (zeer) slechte zichtcondities en automatische landingen mogelijk."
<Rachelle> niks schrapen dus. Dan is het vliegtuig nog niet nose up en zal te pletter storten
 * MrChrisDruif weet niet hoe snel vliegtuig nog daalt bij 30m
<Rachelle> redelijk snel. pas vlak van te voren wordt opgetrokken zodat de staart eerst komt
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me trouwens dat zulke system niet aan het internet vast liggen
<Rachelle> niet direct. Maar ze zijn wel computer-gestuurd
<MrChrisDruif> ....en anders zijn ze wel heel dom bij Schiphol :P
<Rachelle> zullen wel virtual lans zijn die van elkaar gescheiden zijn
<Rachelle> want de personeel-computers op schiphol hangen dus wel aan het WWW
<MrChrisDruif> LAN != WAN
<Rachelle> ik weet.  En ik hoop ook dat ze niet door kunnen dringen, maar zeg nooit nooit
<MrChrisDruif> Als LAN Y niet aan het WAN vast zit op wat voor manier dan ook....lijkt het met heel sterk als het ze lukt
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zoals eerder gezegd, weet niet hoe hun ontwerp is
<Rachelle> ik hoop dat het fisiek gescheiden netwerken zijn, maar het zou me serieus niks verwonderen als het alleen software-matig gescheiden is
<MrChrisDruif> Dat bedoelde ik...fysiek gescheiden
<Rachelle> de toren heeft wel telefoonlijnen en zo. geen idee hoe die naar buiten lopen
<MrChrisDruif> Telefoonlijnen? Waar hebben ze dat nodig?
<Rachelle> nooddiensten bereiken?  Andere torens bereiken? etc
<MrChrisDruif> Ach ja ^_^
<Rachelle> maar goed. Schiphol heeft een hele goed safety-record
<MrChrisDruif> Gelukkig maar, bijna alle vliegvelden toch?
<Rachelle> nou LAX niet zo
<Rachelle> maar doorsnee zijn ze wel veilig ja
<MrChrisDruif> Los Angeles niet?
<Rachelle> jep
 * MrChrisDruif makes a mental note
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom eigenlijk?
<Rachelle> accident rate ;)  volgens mij ligt dat vliegveld midden in LA
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hannie> hallo Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi hannie
<hannie> dag MrChrisDruif
<hannie> alles goed met jullie?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, net klaar met eten.
<Rachelle> hier wel goed
<hannie> zo vroeg? of was het lunch ;)
<Rachelle> jij
<MrChrisDruif> Dus nu ff twee uur werken en dan door naar muziek
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, mag om 5 uur werken ;)
<hannie> Ik heb net 3 kg kersen verwerkt tot jam
<hannie> Nu is het vertaaltijd
<Rachelle> druk
<Rachelle> ik ga zo maar wat lekkers halen en erna huiswerk
 * MrChrisDruif heeft hannie al een paar keer op LinkedIn voorbij zien komen als iemand die ik misschien ken
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, dat doet die site automatisch
<hannie> Gooi me maar weg, hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik...heb het ook niet gedaan omdat ik je niet "echt" ken :)
<hannie> Wat is kennen, he
<hannie> Je moet het zien als een netwerkje
<MrChrisDruif> Ik voeg eigenlijk alleen mensen toe als ik ze een keer in het echt gezien heb
<Rachelle> ik wordt aan de gekste mensen daar gekoppeld
<hannie> Eigenlijk is zo een site wel erg brutaal, net als facebook e.d.
<Rachelle> jep ach ja
<hannie> Ze weten zelfs op welke scholen je allemaal gezeten hebt
<MrChrisDruif> Is ook een soort "social-media"
<Rachelle> alleen als je het zelf ingevuld hebt he
<hannie> Ja, maar ik wil zelf bepalen wie ik aan mijn lijstje toevoeg
<Rachelle> kan toch. Is alleen een suggestie die je kan negeren
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan mensen declinen uiteraard
<hannie> jawel, maar ik vind het toch brutaal van ze
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga het pas raar vinden als je derde-lijns contacten suggesties hebt :P
<Rachelle> volgens mij is het bij mij 2e lijns.  contacten van mijn contacten/groepen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hannie> 3e-lijns zit er bij mij ook bij. Iemand die ik helemaal niet ken. Nooit van gehoord.
<MrChrisDruif> Doei, Aloha!
<hannie> dag. werk ze
<RawChid> Hey, zijn wij al gelinked hannie?
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> RawChid, dacht het niet. Kreeg wel net een uitnodiging van Gerhard
<RawChid> BTW
<RawChid> morgen vergadering
<RawChid> Ik ga vanavond een mail daarover sturen
<Rachelle> vergadering? ieuw
<hannie> RawChid, ik dacht dat ik op loco zag staan dat jij niet kunt
<RawChid> KLopt
<RawChid> Zal ff de resultaten vd enquete mailen
<hannie> Maar stuur wel punten om te bespreken in als je die hebt, ok
<hannie> RawChid, dat is fijn
<hannie> Hoe gaat het met de translation tools? Al iets te melden?
<RawChid> Wel goed
<RawChid> Nou, vandaag is mijn eerste merge proposal goedgekeurd. Dus mijn code zit er nu ook in.
<hannie> Als we ze kunnen gaan gebruiken laat je het wel weten, he
<hannie> ok, dat is mooi om te horen.
<RawChid> Zeker, het is trouwens Python
<RawChid> Dus als je je programmeerskillz wilt verbeteren :P
<hannie> Kan je mij die .py toesturen, of een linkje er naartoe?
<RawChid> Maar voorlopig is het nog half werkende code. Ik ben vooral aan het opruimen, en zorgen dat dingen ten minste draaien (ipv crashen)
<hannie> Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in dat het wat wordt uiteindelijk
<RawChid> Ben je al bekend met bzr (bazaar)?
<hannie> Ja
<RawChid> Hier staat de code: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-tools/
<hannie> Ik heb de manual uit bzr gehaald en ook de kde bestanden
<hannie> RawChid, thanks voor links
<RawChid> Oke, dan heb je geen moeite om dat ene bzr commando uit te voeren :P
<hannie> Ik ga kijken
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het voor een beginnend programmeur wel ff wennen is. Ik moest soms ook een tijdje nadenken/uitzoeken voordat ik begreep wat nou precies de bedoeling was.
<hannie> RawChid, heb jij de bzr-instructies op ubuntu-manual.org gelezen?
<RawChid> Nee
<hannie> Die heb ik opgevolgd.
<hannie> RawChid, heb je podiff wel eens gebruikt?
<hannie> Dat zou ook kunnen worden toegevoegd aan de tools
<RawChid> Nee, maar ik heb er wel van gehoord. Klinkt idd goed.
<RawChid> Die URL naar Launchpad is van dit project. Ik zal eens een keer een blueprint maken, en dat ook erbij zetten
<hannie> Ik ben momenteel kdecompare aan het lezen
<RawChid> Oke, ik moet zo weer weg. Misschien tot later
<hannie> laters
 * Rachelle huppelt weer naar binnen
<stefan_> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het hier?
<Rachelle> wel goed
<Rachelle> jij
<StefandeVries> goed. pianolerares was tevreden en ik heb weer inspiratie
<Rachelle> :)
<StefandeVries> Voor pedaaltechniek en zo, best leuk als je zo'n vlaag krijgt. :P
<StefandeVries> En ik wil een goedkoop prepaid mobiel toestel kopen zodat ik niet weer 220 euro mag aftikken in de toekomst
<Rachelle> goed:)
<Rachelle> ik heb juist een hoog abbo omdat ik zoveel bel.  als ik es moet bijbetalen is het om 0900 nummer
<StefandeVries> voor het buitenland en gewoon dagelijks gebruik
<StefandeVries> Achteraf had ik beter voor die vijf dagen een buitenland-bundel moeten activeren, maar ja, helaas.
<Rachelle> :(  In het buitenland bel ik om die reden dus zo goed als niet.  gelukkig ga ik niet vaak over de grens
<Rachelle> ook fijn dat data auto uit springt als ik de grens over ga
<StefandeVries> Ik zit bij Telfort, maar dat maakt gebruik van het KPN-netwerk, waardoor ik met die instelling nooit internet zou kunnen gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, in de toekomst gebeurt het niet meer. :P
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> ik zit bij vodafone.  Dat uitschakelen doet mijn toestel
<Rachelle> geen nl provider?  data default uit
<Rachelle> waardoor ook alle apps op dat toestel niet stiekem kunnen updaten
<StefandeVries> ja, mijn initiële provider is Telfort, maar dat maakt gebruikt van de masten van KPN, zodat de provider niet Telfort is, en ik dus geen internet zou kunnen krijgen. Mja, dat eheft me wel genekt
<StefandeVries> Vodafone eheft voglens mij een eigen netwerk
<Rachelle> hmmm :(
<Rachelle> jep heeft een eigen netwerk en prima dekking
<Rachelle> ik heb maar 1 keer no-service gehad :P Toen was het toestel gevallen en was de sim er half uit
<StefandeVries> Ja, niet vreemd :P
<Rachelle> nope.  sim er weer in, accu erin en starten maar
<StefandeVries> Mijn eerste toestel, een Nokia 3410, ik heb 'm nog, dat lijkt een oude Duitse bunker, zo degelijk :P
<Rachelle> mijn vorige toestel kon ook super veel hebben, maar 3 jaar was de accu aardig gaar
<StefandeVries> Ja, mijn vorige toestel, een SE K750i, heeft m'n vader nu, maar die begint nu al half uit elkaar te vallen
<Rachelle> maar goed ik doe er ook genoeg mee om een smartphone te rechtvaardigen
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ook. Al gaat mobiel internet in het buitenland UIT
<Rachelle> hier ook en bellen/smsen gaat ook naar een minimun
<StefandeVries> Ik doe heel veel met PingChat en WhatsApp tegenwoordig
<Rachelle> 1 keer waren we met de familie naar de ardennen gegaan en we (verschillende auto's) waren elkaar op de snelweg kwijtgeraakt
<Rachelle> tjah dan bel je ff
<StefandeVries> zal een godsvermogen gekost hebben zeker
<Rachelle> mwah 2 minuutjes
<Rachelle> meer van waar zijn jullie? was het niet
<StefandeVries> dat valt inderdaad nog mee
<Rachelle> maar goed. tante + standsautootje + ardennen
<Rachelle> tegen mijn pa met een 1,8 L
<Rachelle> en dan hadden wij nog de aanhanger bij ons
<Rachelle> ze gaf volgas en haalde de 80 nog niet eens -_-'
<Rachelle> terwijl als mijn pa ff gas gaf hij op de 130 zat
<StefandeVries> Snelheid is ook niet alles
<Rachelle> nee maar maar 80 kunnen rijden terwijl de rest 120 rijd.......
<StefandeVries> dan is ze er iets later :)
<Rachelle> leuk zo'n stadsautootje maar absoluut niet geschikt voor de bergen
<StefandeVries> dat niet nee
<StefandeVries> te weinig koppel
<Rachelle> ardennen == bergen
<Rachelle> en dan had zij nog geen bagage bij zich he. Die hadden wij overgenomen
<Rachelle> alleen zij + haar 2 dochters
<StefandeVries> Weet je welke stadsauto ze reed?
<StefandeVries> of rijdt
<Rachelle> pfff hoe heet dat merk?  Het is al tich jaar geleden
<Rachelle> was in ieder geval type autootje waar je niet met 3 volwassenen in kon
<StefandeVries> Oh, haha. Dat zou goed kunnen ja.
<Rachelle> die auto van mijn ouders was gekocht op op vakantie met de vouwwagen
<Rachelle> cq trekkracht genoeg
<Rachelle> top ooit : 160 met de vouwwagen over de franse autoweg :P  vond ie niet leuk
<StefandeVries> vreemd :P
<Rachelle> bergop met een vouwwagen met 160 ;)
<Rachelle> weet je hoe zwaar dat is
<Rachelle> 120/130 deed ie met gemak
<StefandeVries> sorry, dat was sarcasme
<Rachelle> ok
 * StefandeVries was ' t even evrgeten.
<Rachelle> mijn pa tikte mijn moeder toen op de schouder en zei : he shoumacher, kijk eens op de teller
<StefandeVries> oh, je moeder reed? LOL
<Rachelle> ze wisselen dan gewoon om. lange autoritten
<Rachelle> maar dat was echt eng. Die vouwwagen was het dansen.......... 1 kuil in de weg.......
<Rachelle> die 80-grens voor aanhangers slaat nergens op met moderne auto's, maar harder dan 120/130 zou ik niet gaan
<StefandeVries> en toen waren er nog geen systemen die dat konden corrigeren
<Rachelle> tegenwoordig gaat dat ook fout hoor
<Rachelle> de auto moet nog genoeg restkracht hebben om de aanhanger mee te trekken
<Rachelle> dus niet op topsnelheid gaan rijden :p
<Rachelle> maar 120 gaat prima :) Gewoon rustig met de stroom mee
<Rachelle> en geen auto kopen die de aanhanger/caravan net aan kan
<StefandeVries> Daarom zijn auto's met turbo's en compressors doorgaans betere caravantrekekrs
<Rachelle> jep. meer PK
<StefandeVries> Dat niet zozeer, maar ze hebben al veel koppel bij lage toerentallen
<Rachelle> en dat ook inderdaad
<StefandeVries> PK is bij aanhangertrekken niet echt van belang, in eider geval een stuk minder dan het koppel
<Rachelle> + als je naar het buitenland gaat : neem auw wat berglessen
<StefandeVries> of een automaat
<Rachelle> juist niet, of ie moet een bergversnelling hebben
<Rachelle> bergen == toeren maken
<StefandeVries> niet met een turbo/compessor
<Rachelle> als je met lage toeren rijd zoals je tegenwoordig geleerd wordt blaas je je motor op
<Rachelle> ook met turbo's
<StefandeVries> en de huidige dubbelekoppelingsautomaten zijn intelligent genoeg om beter te kunnen schakelen dan mensen
<StefandeVries> Bijvoorbeeld in de Nissan GT-R
<Rachelle> klopt, maar ligt eraan hoe zijn ze afgesteld?  Op vlak land of bergen?
<StefandeVries> Daar hebben ze verschillende standen voor
<Rachelle> in de bergen moet je toch wel boven de 2500 a 3000 rpm blijven
<StefandeVries> Normaal, Sport, Manueel, berg
<Rachelle> speciale bergversnelling dus ;)
<StefandeVries> Daar zorgen de transmissies zelf voor
<StefandeVries> Ene r zijn ook auto's die hellingen herkennen of op basis van de GPS de transmissies afstellen
<Rachelle> zonder die bergversnelling rij je je mooie automaat naar de knoppen.   Dat zijn die mensen die langs de weg staan met een oververhitte motor elke zomer :p
<StefandeVries> gelukkig gebruikt m'n vader de vijfde en zesde versnelling nooit in de heuvels/bergen
<Rachelle> 5e kan wel, 6e inderdaad niet
<StefandeVries> Vijfde ook niet bij de 6-bak van Renault. Die is te lang.
<Rachelle> zal per auto verschillen
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad
<Rachelle> mijn ouders konden rustig de 5 gebruiken op de A2 in belgie
<StefandeVries> Andere auto, waarschijnlijk
<Rachelle> echter als het inderdaad flink omhoog ging als bij luik ff terug naar de 4 en toeren maken
<StefandeVries> Dan is een manueel te bedienen automaat of CVT ideaal
<StefandeVries> op de 'moeilijke' stukken even zelf in de hand nemen
<Rachelle> maar goed. de mensen in z-limburg zijn dat doorsnee wel gewend :p
<StefandeVries> idd
<StefandeVries> Hellingproeven in de stad zijn geen uitzondering
<Rachelle> in mijn geboortestad is een paar jaar geleden die vrachtwagen een winkel in gereden
<StefandeVries> En als we in Epen ijs gaan eten moet je ook stevig poken :P
<Rachelle> of bij vaals :p
<StefandeVries> en je geboortestad was...?
<Rachelle> kirchroa
<StefandeVries> ah ja
<StefandeVries> Aken-West :P
<Rachelle> neuh
<Rachelle> aken ligt te ver weg van kerkrade
<Rachelle> als je nu Herzogenrath-west zei ok
<Rachelle> haanrader-berg. Daar wil je echt niet in de 4 of 5 omlaag :p
<StefandeVries> Ach ja
<StefandeVries> Nee, afremmen op de motor is dan zeer gewenst
<StefandeVries> De Oliemolen in Heerlen ook niet :P
<Rachelle> klopt
<Rachelle> die winkel hebben ze maar niet herbouwd
<StefandeVries> nee, dat is dweilen met de kraan open
<Rachelle> voor de volgende kluns die de helling-borden negeert
 * Rachelle vind brabant maar plat :(
<StefandeVries> Onder Sittard - Munstergeleen wordt het pas leuk hè :(
<Rachelle> uhu alleen zo weinig werk daar
<Rachelle> en prutsopleidingen in heerlen :p
<StefandeVries> :P
<Rachelle> is altijd ff wennen als ik weer in limburg ben
<Rachelle> ik vraag me af of deze ooit werkelijkheid wordt :http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avantislijn
<StefandeVries> ik denk het niet, eigenlijk
<Rachelle> als de randstad eens verzuipt mischien
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat nog gebeuren
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> en dan te bedenken dat limburg vorige eeuw steenrijk was
<StefandeVries> Het can verkeeren
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> ik kom 15 minuten later voor de vergadering....:/ helaas
<RawChid> Vergadering?
<leoquant>  Dinsdag 31 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<RawChid> Oh
<RawChid> Hm, ik moet nog eten
<leoquant> tot straks
<RawChid> Weet ik niet of ik op tijd ben
<RawChid> Tozzo
<leoquant> mailinglist ook gebruikt/forum/irc
<leoquant> oki
<RawChid> Was de meeting vergeten :x
<StefandeVries> Ah ja, er wordt over mijn kandidatuur beslist
<RawChid> Oei spennend
<StefandeVries> :)
<RawChid> Ik houd van bier ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat mag :P
<RawChid> *hint*
<StefandeVries> !bier
<StefandeVries> nee, geen resultaat
<StefandeVries> en in -offtopic kom ik niet graag
<StefandeVries> sorry, je zult dus zelf naar de koelkast moeten lopen :P
 * CasW paast RawChid een glaasje bier, vooruit dan maar weer :p
 * commandoline is mogelijk ook wat laat bij de vergadering. StefandeVries heeft mijn stem iig voor zijn hulp bij de Pythoncursus mocht ik daarbij te laat zijn. :)
 * StefandeVries bedankt commandoline voor diens steun :)
 * Rachelle rent rond
 * Rachelle knuffelt StefandeVries 
 * commandoline is terug, en op tijd zo te zien :)
<CasW> Dinsdag 19:30?
<CasW> (== nu)
 * StefandeVries knuffelt Rachelle terug
<StefandeVries> leoquant is iets later, CasW
<CasW> Ah, oké
<Rachelle> ^_^
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 31 17:33:39 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<leoquant> #chair
<meetingology> Current chairs: leoquant
<leoquant> #topic “Hoe leden op onze aanwezigheid op IRC te attenderen. Welke stappen zijn ondernomen.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Hoe leden op onze aanwezigheid op IRC te attenderen. Welke stappen zijn ondernomen.”
<leoquant> Ik blijf er op hameren. Er zijn stappen ondernomen, maar er is weinig activiteit op het prikbord en/of de planet. Zijn er mwanzo mensen die bloggen over Ubuntu of mwanzo? Gebruik de ubuntu-nl planet! Nog te weinig mensen weten van ons.
<leoquant> Ik wil verder een schema dat de opbouw van mwanzo illustreert. Lappen tekst worden slecht gelezen. Een plaatje geeft vaak meer inzicht. Het schema zou op onderdelen kunnen linken naar de de wiki.
<StefandeVries>  Ik ga proberen meer te bloggen, maar weet nooit waarover ik moet bloggen?
<leoquant> ubuntu?
<hannie> mwanzo?
<leoquant> ubuntu en muziek
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> nou ja, voor nu niet zo belangrijk, ga maar door
<leoquant> goedeavond allen!
<leoquant> een schema
<hannie> ook goedenavond
<leoquant> Lappen tekst worden slecht gelezen. Een plaatje geeft vaak meer inzicht.....toch?
<hannie> mee eens
<commandoline> leoquant: lijkt mij idd een goed idee
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wil jij dat nog eens proberen...bedel-mode
<StefandeVries> ik ben er eigenlijk helemaal klaar mee. ik denk dat de structuur te groot wordt om nog overzichtelijkt te zijn
<leoquant> ok doe ik het wel
<commandoline> wat ook al veel scheelt is denk ik als deze pagina wat korter is: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<leoquant> #action leoquant
<meetingology> ACTION: leoquant
<leoquant> maakt schema
<commandoline> de richtlijn voor een website is over het algemeen dat het op een monitor moet passen.
<leoquant> :(
<commandoline> zoniet, dan zou ik het eerder gaan verdelen persoonlijk
<leoquant> hmmm ja, vandaar mijn schema ideetje
<RawChid> Goede avond
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<hannie> Ik vind het onderste deel van de mwanzo-pagina wel ok
<commandoline> ernaast of als vervanging van?
<leoquant> ernaast commandoline
<leoquant> als eerste indruk
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ?
<leoquant> tekst is verdieping
<leoquant> ben je klaar met mwanzo StefandeVries
<commandoline> leoquant: prima, maar dan zou ik dat niet op de startpagina zetten zeg maar.
<leoquant> das nieuw voor me
<StefandeVries> nee, met het schema
<leoquant> commandoline, ok
<StefandeVries> niet met Mwanzo, stel je voor :)
<leoquant> ik doe mijn best lieden....
<hannie> leoquant, wat wil je in dat schema kwijt?
<commandoline> of het schema op de startpagina, met een linkje naar een pagina ('Over Mwanzo?') met meer toelichting.
<leoquant> opbouw/structuur mwanzo
<RawChid> Bij welk punt zitten we nu?
<leoquant> 1
<RawChid> Ah, "aanwezigheid op IRC"
<leoquant> gepasseerd
<leoquant> Ik wil verder een schema dat de opbouw van mwanzo illustreert. Lappen tekst worden slecht gelezen. Een plaatje geeft vaak meer inzicht. Het schema zou op onderdelen kunnen linken naar de de wiki.
<leoquant> die RawChid
<RawChid> Oke, en StefandeVries had volgens mij al een flink begin gemaakt. Is dat goed genoeg nu?
<leoquant> nee het was niet in orde imho
<RawChid> Wat was er mis mee dan?
<commandoline> staat het ergens online?
<leoquant> vormgeving
<RawChid> (ik heb al teruggelezen)
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<leoquant> het moet visueel aantrekkelijk zijn
<RawChid> Aha
<leoquant> en dat beoordeel ik, tja....
<leoquant> iemand anders nog?
<commandoline> ja
<hannie> Krijgen wij een concept te zien?
<leoquant> alles is een concept hannie
<commandoline> wat hannie zegt, en is er een mogelijkheid tot meewerken eraan indien gewenst?
<leoquant> work in progress
<leoquant> graag, echt heel graag...:)
<RawChid> Misschien kan StefandeVries zo even een link naar izjn document geven...
<hannie> leoquant, zet je de link, wanneer die er is, op de lijst?
<RawChid> Of het op de wiki plaatsen
<StefandeVries> Als ik het nog heb, that is
<leoquant> hannie,  ja
<commandoline> ok :)
<hannie> top
<hannie> Ik zal kijken of ik ook mijn steentje kan bijdragen
<leoquant> kijk uiteindelijk beginnen we met dit alles met z'n allen
<leoquant> maar soms moet iets er goed uitzien
<hannie> idd, community toch
<StefandeVries> Niet iedereen is een grafisch vormgever
<leoquant> ik zeker niet
<RawChid> Oke, kunnen we nu vaststellen dat er meerdere mensen naar gaan kijken. En dat we het evt. via hier of de mailinglijst verder bespreken?
<hannie> goed plan
<leoquant> ja goed idee #topic “Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen. Gotiniens.”
<leoquant> #topic “Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen. Gotiniens.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen. Gotiniens.”
<RawChid> Mailinglijst is makkelijk gezien mensen het dan later terug kunnen lezen
<leoquant> Toelichting waarom Gotiniens steeds wordt genoemd. Met hem is afgesproken dat hij de internationale workshops zou coordineren voor mwanzo-nl. Simultaan vertaalde sessies, tijdens dev weeks, etc. Ik heb navraag gedaan en enkel c johnson is ooit benaderd. Maar we willen documentatie over die internationale events, een wiki, een agenda wie wat wanneer doet. Het vergt gewoon een ferme organisatie om zoiets op te zett
<leoquant> en. Ik zie geen verslaglegging, geen wiki, geen schedule/agenda. Ik heb nog gevraagd tijdens een vorige vergadering of er versterking nodig was vanuit ons team.
<leoquant> Antwoord was ontkennend. Ik denk dus dat we nu een team moeten samenstellen die dit nu echt oppikt. Ik wil daar best in meedoen, maar kartrekker word ik niet. Gegadigden?
<RawChid> Zelf zie ik het nut niet zozeer, dus ik niet.
<leoquant> RawChid, jij vroeg mij laatst naar dit punt
<StefandeVries> nee, ik niet, helaas.
<RawChid> leoquant, klopt. Omdat goti bij dit punt stond, maar "van niets wist" verder
<leoquant> wanneer niemand het oppikt zal ik enkel gewag maken van de intern. activiteiten via het forum
<leoquant> en de wiki up=to=date houden
<hannie> Ik denk dat ons groepje te klein is om zoiets ambitieus aan te pakken
<leoquant> hannie, zeker
<leoquant> nog te klein
<StefandeVries> Plus dat we genoeg werk hebben aan de 'lokale' bezigheden
<hannie> maar misschien later als we groot zijn ;)
<commandoline> ja, ik denk persoonlijk dat het beter is om ons voorlopig te richten op de lokale workshops e.d.
<leoquant> lol hannie
<hannie> commandoline, +1
<leoquant> #action intern. op laag pitje, enkel publiceren activiteiten
<meetingology> ACTION: intern. op laag pitje, enkel publiceren activiteiten
<leoquant> #topic “Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Mogelijk toevoegen leden aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.
<leoquant> Stefandevries dus.
<StefandeVries> Jup. :)
<leoquant> #vote StefandeVries als teammember
<meetingology> Please vote on: StefandeVries als teammember
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<hannie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from hannie
<commandoline> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<RawChid> Wat denk je te kunnen betekenen als team member StefandeVries ?
<CasW> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasW
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: StefandeVries als teammember
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ik ben een redelijk programmeur, heb een goede taalvaardigheid en pianist, organist en zanger in een toekomstige Mwanzo-band ;)
<RawChid> (+1)
<leoquant> #action toevoegen als lid van het team
<meetingology> ACTION: toevoegen als lid van het team
<leoquant> #topic “Bijpraten JFL project.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Bijpraten JFL project.”
<leoquant> go ahead
<commandoline> daar staat mijn naam bij, toch?
<RawChid> Het woord is aan commandoline
<RawChid> Jep
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> hmm, dat kan DooitzedeJong als projectleider misschien beter doen, maar goed...
<hannie> Wat is JFL?
<commandoline> hannie: http://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<hannie> aha
<commandoline> We hebben 2 vergaderingen gehad, waarna de meeste ideeën wel in kaart zijn gebracht
<commandoline> die hebben we samengevat in de vorm van blueprints op launchpad
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben er in geïnteresseerd, maar nog geen tijd gehad mij erin te verdiepen
<commandoline> en momenteel zijn we bezig om iedere blueprint stap voor stap uitgebreider te bespreken via de mailinglist
<commandoline> zodat we zeg maar een ontwikkelingsplan hebben
<leoquant> goed!
<commandoline> Ook nog de moeite van het noemen waard: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/justforlearning/0.0.1
<commandoline> Ronnie heeft een web chat applicatie gemaakt die als basis zou kunnen dienen.
<leoquant> Ronnie`, is er helemaal weg van.:)
<commandoline> dan heb ik de belangrijkste dingen wel genoemd, dacht ik :)
<RawChid> :)
<leoquant> hannie, je kunt in het team om mee te kijken hoor, als commandoline  akkoord is
<RawChid> Dat is lekker in progress dus
<hannie> leoquant, ik neem contact op
<leoquant> naise
<leoquant> commandoline, zijn er mwanzo mensen ingestroomd in het project?
<commandoline> niet recent
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> anderen nog hierover? commandoline  zeer bedankt voor de toelichting
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<leoquant> #topic “Workshop Python volgende seizoen.”
<CasW> Ik kan misschien nog wel een beetje meehelpen :)
<leoquant> ok CasW
<CasW> (Op vorige topic)
<commandoline> CasW en hannie: jullie zijn wat mij betreft welkom :)
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Workshop Python volgende seizoen.”
<leoquant> #topic “Workshop Python volgende seizoen.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Workshop Python volgende seizoen.”
<hannie> commandoline, dank je wel.
<leoquant> Is in feite reeds besproken. Er is afgesproken de lessenserie vast te leggen in een logisch te volgen geheel of boekje, via .pdf, .odt. Hoe zit dat?
<commandoline> eh, wiki toch?
<leoquant> work in progress?
<StefandeVries> commandoline heeft de wiki up-to-date gebracht
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries
<hannie> wiki is wel voldoende lijkt mij
<leoquant> dit gaat om een boekwerkje
<leoquant> CasW, zou daar wat tijd in stoppen
<CasW> Ja, sorry, weinig tijd gehad
<leoquant> maar die is druk geweest
<commandoline> de wikipagina zoals die tijdens de cursus is gebruikt is up-to-date, maar de cursus is niet omgezet naar zeg maar 'boekvorm' (en ook dat zou ik via een wiki doen)
<leoquant> CasW, nop
<leoquant> gaat iemand dit nof oppakken?
<leoquant> g
<commandoline> nou, op de lange termijn ga ik er misschien nog wel wat aan doen
<commandoline> ook denk ik erover om alle bestanden in de map pythoncursus die ik hier heb maar eens te publiceren :)
<StefandeVries> voor nu zou ik het houden op de wiki zoals hij er nu bijstaat en na te denken over een eventueel vervolg
<leoquant> indeed
<commandoline> maar het heeft geen haast, lijkt me.
<hannie> commandoline, ik wil je er wel bij helpen
<leoquant> nee commandoline
<leoquant> hannie, mooi
<commandoline> ok, is dit wat?
<leoquant> ja hoor prima zelfs
<commandoline> ik maak een wikipagina aan waarop de stukjes samengevat kunnen worden
<RawChid> Prima
<commandoline> en dan kan iedereen die wil daaraan meewerken, we zien wel hoe ver we komen :)
<RawChid> Het punt op de agenda is trouwens "Workshop Python volgende seizoen "
<commandoline> ja, maar omdat leoquant erover begon...
<leoquant> was al besproken RawChid
<RawChid> Hoe zit het met volgend seizoen?
<RawChid> Oh, dat heb ik gemist
<leoquant> commandoline, ? jij?
<StefandeVries> En ik ook, eigenlijk.
<CasW> Nog een seizoen Python? Of misschien nog een andere taal?
<leoquant> het ging toen over een zomerstop
 * commandoline wil volgend seizoen zoals het er nu voorstaat wel een workshop PyQt4 doen
<CasW> Ohja, ook een goed idee
<leoquant> \o/ wow
<commandoline> (grafische interfaces maken voor python applicaties)
<StefandeVries> kan/mag ik weer assisteren?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: graag :)
<leoquant> daar zal veel belangstelling voor zijn
<RawChid> Hoe weet je dat leoquant?
<leoquant> ik heb dat gehoord via pm's RawChid
<hannie> jullie zijn een goed duo
<leoquant> snip en snap
<RawChid> Oke :)
<commandoline> Ronnie`: jij wilde *mogelijk* toch Django doen? (Als je tijd had?)
<leoquant> #action vul ik later in..:)
<meetingology> ACTION: vul ik later in..:)
<leoquant> #topic “Evaluatie Mwanzo.
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Evaluatie Mwanzo.
<leoquant> We zijn nu een half jaar bezig. Er zijn wat dingen (zoals Workshops) die mooi zijn opgestart en dat gaat zn gangetje wel. Hoe kijken we verder terug op het originele initiatief. Zijn er dingen die anders kunnen? Waar kunnen we dit initiatief bijschaven om het nog duidelijker of beter te maken.
<leoquant> RawChid, het woord
<RawChid> Via het forum en mailinglijst had ik gevraagd om hierover na te denken.
<leoquant> zie schema voorstel van mij RawChid
<RawChid> Zelf heb ik wel wat dingen. Maar ik hoor graag of jullie nog punten hebben?
<StefandeVries> Ik ben heel tevreden, als latere instapper
<StefandeVries> Leuke groep, kan groter, maar verder top.
<hannie> Ik zal er in punt 8 nog iets over zeggen
<leoquant> zeer tevreden ook hier
<commandoline> ik heb het een keer eerder gehad over het nut van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team.
<CasW> Zeker tevreden
<RawChid> Oke, de workshops vind ik zeer mooi. En dat kan imho heel goed doorgaan in de huidige opzet
<RawChid> Dat -team wat commandoline zegt heb ik ook. We zijn nu een tijdje bezig, en ik vind -team maar nutteloos (sorry, klinkt bot)
<commandoline> RawChid: +1 in beide gevallen
<leoquant> we kunnen ook team houden en de rest supporters noemen?
<RawChid> Je wilt het beestje een andere naam geven?
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is heeeel breed
<leoquant> feitelijk zijn het supporters
<RawChid> Ja...
<leoquant> merendeel bedoel ik
<commandoline> het punt is dat je als je iets wilt doen (mentor zijn, workshop geven, etc.) niet per se in -team hoeft te zitten vind ik
<leoquant> team = core
<commandoline> zolang je het maar kan.
<leoquant> nee commandoline zeker niet
<leoquant> een teamlid heeft zich bewezen als betrokken
<commandoline> dus als -team echt wordt teruggebracht naar het project leiden + besluiten nemen op de vergaderingen, prima.
<RawChid> De reden dat ik het nutteloos vind, is dat ik bijv. nu geen verschil zie tussen StefandeVries gisteren, en StefandeVries vandaag (sorry dat ik jou als voorbeeld gebruik)
<leoquant> als een persoon met kennis ook
<leoquant> StefandeVries, heeft zich in workshops bewezen
<leoquant> aanwezig/actief
<RawChid> Ja, het is een actieve mwanzo-er. Of het nou -team is of niet. Dat bedoel ik
<leoquant> veel supporters v
<leoquant> inden het idee goed, maar doen weinig
<leoquant> die wil ik supporters gaan noemen
<commandoline> leoquant: en daar is niets mis mee, iedereen doet wat hij of zij wil doen.
<leoquant> nou commandoline
<leoquant> daar is op den duur wel iets mis mee
<hannie> een team bestaat uit mensen die samenwerken aan een gemeenschappelijk doel
<leoquant> als steeds dezelfde schouders alles dragen
<leoquant> dat gaat frictie geven
<leoquant> mensen
<RawChid> leoquant, daar heb je wel een punt. Maar of je het helpt door iemand teamlid te maken betwijfel ik.
<leoquant> hannie, correct
<commandoline> RawChid: +1
<RawChid> Zo zitten er ook een aantal mensen in het team (volgens de wiki) waar ik amper wat van hoor of zie
<leoquant> ja dat helpt imo
<leoquant> dat heb je in elk team RawChid
<RawChid> We hebben allemaal hetzelfde doel, en dat is mensen actief krijgen. Dus daar hoeven we niet over te discussieren.
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> er blijven altijd kartrekkers.....
<leoquant> binnen elke community
<hannie> dat zal altijd nodig zijn, kartrekkers bedoel ik
<leoquant> commandoline, en RawChid ik snap jullie punt
<leoquant> uiteraard!
<RawChid> Het punt is dat ik geen meerwaarde zie bij -team
<RawChid> Maar laat ik het anders stellen. Ik bedoel niet dat ik dat wil afschaffen
<leoquant> en ik op den duur wel
<hannie> Toch wel, RawChid, want als je lid bent van een team draag je ook een stukje verantwoordelijkheid
<RawChid> hannie, dat heeft zich nog niet bewezen bij mij
<leoquant> een teamlid kun je aanspreken op iets, een supporter nauwelijks
<RawChid> 20:16:58 <+RawChid> Zo zitten er ook een aantal mensen in het team (volgens de wiki) waar ik amper wat van  hoor of zie
<leoquant> die zullen we dus op een punt moeten aanspreken
<RawChid> Ik weet niet of je ooit de discussie over meritocratie hebt gevolgd?
<leoquant> maar niet na krap 1/2 jaar mwanzo
<leoquant> ja RawChid
<leoquant> en governance ook
<RawChid> Dus je krijgt rechten naar gelang de dingen die je hebt gedaan.
<hannie> Eigenlijk moeten teamleden dus af en toe geëvalueerd worden
<RawChid> Hoe komen mensen die je nooit hoort dan in -team?
<hannie> en gepolst of ze nog mee willen doen
<leoquant> ja hannie dat moeten we durven
<leoquant> maar niet na 1/2 jaar
<hannie> ok, na een jaar dan?
<StefandeVries> waarom niet na een half jaar?
<leoquant> mwanzo needs tijd en ruimte nog imho
<hannie> geef mensen even de kans
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> in 6 maanden heb je toch genoeg tijd gehad om inbreng te leveren, toch?
<RawChid> hannie, of evt. een "strenge" toelating. Ik wil niet lullig doen hoor. Ik ga hem nog 1 keer noemen, StefandeVries heeft zich wel bewezen vind ik :P
<RawChid> Maar er wordt verder niets verwacht
<StefandeVries> nu is het afgelopen, RawChid :P
<leoquant> ja RawChid sterk punt
<leoquant> licht je teamlidmaatschap eerst maar eens toe, zoiets
<RawChid> Ik ben wel benieuwd waarom iemand teamlid wilt worden. Wat denkt hij/zij te kunnen betekenen. Dat hoeft heus geen sterk verhaal te zijn...
<StefandeVries> Dat is net wel gebleken
<hannie> Jongens, ik moet even pushen. Ik moet zo weg
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> nog 5 min
<RawChid> Oke, -team os ook wel duidelijk nu
<leoquant> we zijn ver tijd idd
<RawChid> Heeft iemand nog andere evaluatie dingen?
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> nope
<StefandeVries> nee
<commandoline> ik stel wel voor dat dit in de volgende vergadering een vervolg krijgt
<leoquant> wil jij ergens over stemmen RawChid ?
<leoquant> graag commandoline
<RawChid> Ja eens commandoline, ik bedenk wel een nieuw agendapunt
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> #topic “Samenwerking Mwanzo en Vertaalteam.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Samenwerking Mwanzo en Vertaalteam.”
<RawChid> Dan stel ik voor dat we eerst punt 8 (hannie) doen, en dan pas 7
<RawChid> :)
<leoquant> Toelichting. Imho moeten/kunnen we als mwanzo het mentorschap voor verschillende teams hier onder brengen. Met name voor wat het vertaalteam betreft, waar veel launchpad elementen, .po bestanden, upstream/downstream aan de orde komt, kortom waar veel technische elementen aan de orde komen. Hier weet men de weg via launchpad. Mwanzo leden zijn op de hoogte van de infrastructuur. Mwanzo gaat niet over de kwaliteit
<leoquant> van vertalingen, wijst enkel de weg voor aspirant vertalers.
<hannie> RawChid, graag, maar het sluit wel aan bij punt 7
<leoquant> gedaan RawChid
<hannie> Ik zie mwanzo eigenlijk als een poortwachter
<hannie> Mensen melden zich aan omdat ze iets willen doen
<hannie> Mwanzo kan een soort schifting doen wie waarvoor geschikt is
<hannie> Vandaar dat dit aansluit bij punt 7
<hannie> Als mensen een goede taalbeheersing hebben (E-N) kunnen ze doorgestuurd worden naar het VT
<RawChid> Verder kunnen er in #mwanzo vragen gesteld worden
<hannie> Daar worden ze verder begeleid door de VT-leden
<hannie> RawChid, idd, dat is ook een goed middel om nieuwe mensen te begeleiden
<hannie> Zo zie ik voorlopig de samenwerking tussen mwanzo en VT
<hannie> Iemand nog ideeën hierover?
<StefandeVries> Goede visie, vind ik. :)
<commandoline> hannie: je hebt nu twee stappen
<commandoline> 1) mwanzo selecteert en geeft een cursus launchpad
<hannie> commandoline, klopt: poortwachter/schiften en gebruik mwanzo-kanaal voor begeleiding
<commandoline> en daarna neemt het VT-team het over.
<hannie> commandoline, die cursus LP zou door het VT gedaan moeten worden
<RawChid> En in de praktijk zal zo'n cursus door een vertaler gegeven worden
<hannie> omdat daar de kennis aanwezig is
<commandoline> precies, maar willen jullie als vertaalteam die begeleiding erbij hebben.
<hannie> Mag ik het staartje/stokje overdragen aan RawChid of trijntje ?
<commandoline> of doen jullie dat liever onder de naam Mwanzo (dus ook qua IRC-kanalen etc.)?
<RawChid> Hey trijntje is hier ook!?
<RawChid> De inhoudelijke begeleiding kunnen we beter zelf doen.
<hannie> Ik ga, tot de volgende keer
<RawChid> Maar bijv. IRC-contact kan prima via #mwanzo
<RawChid> Dag hannie
<hannie> doei
<RawChid> En workshops
<commandoline> RawChid: ok, klinkt goed dan idd :)
<RawChid> leoquant, heb jij hier nog iets over te melden?
<leoquant> #action mwanzo is eigenlijk als een poortwachter, voor een eerste schifting, begeleid ze ook wanneer nodig blijkt. mentorschap blijft bij VT. en zeker de kwaliteits bewaking
<meetingology> ACTION: mwanzo is eigenlijk als een poortwachter, voor een eerste schifting, begeleid ze ook wanneer nodig blijkt. mentorschap blijft bij VT. en zeker de kwaliteits bewaking
<leoquant> is dat wat?
<StefandeVries> +1
<RawChid> Geen action, maar goed. Dat is wel een mooie conclusiie
<leoquant> dank RawChid
<commandoline> prima.
<leoquant> het eeuwige agendapunt
<leoquant> #topic “Bevorderen doorstroming mwanzo leden naar Ubuntu-nl teams, zoals documentatie en artwork team .”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Bevorderen doorstroming mwanzo leden naar Ubuntu-nl teams, zoals documentatie en artwork team .”
<RawChid> Bedoel je met mwanzo-leden, die supporters?
<leoquant> we zijn nog te "jong"om zo iets te willen
<leoquant> beide teams feitelijk
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> maar ik wil wel doorstroming
<leoquant> als doel
<leoquant> iemand hier over?
<StefandeVries> er is nog niet echt een instroom van mensen die de ambitie hebben om door te stromen naar een dergelijk team
<RawChid> Ik heb niets toe te voegen
<leoquant> maar "we" willen het wel degelijk toch?
<commandoline> het is belangrijk denk ik om aan het eind van workshops even te vermelden hoe men nu verder kan, maar verder kunnen wij er idd weinig aan doen
<leoquant> ok.
<RawChid> leoquant, ja dat willen we wel.
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 31 18:38:31 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-05-31-17.33.moin.txt
<RawChid> Maar misschien eerst maar eens uberhaupt meer instroom krijgen, zoals StefandeVries al zei
<StefandeVries> We willen wel, maar we kunnen geen mensen naar binnen slepen, "en je zult het verdorie leuk vinden ook"
<commandoline> hoewel, we zouden natuurlijk aan de desbetreffende teams kunnen vragen om op hun wiki's een kopje 'Meehelpen' te plaatsen, met een linkje naar de mwanzopagina...
<leoquant> en sorry voor de delay
<leoquant> ok commandoline
<commandoline> dan heb je dat ook mensen die specifiek zoeken op een team uitkomen bij mwanzo.
<leoquant> goed idee eigenlijk
<leoquant> ga ik regelen/bekijken
<leoquant> mag dat?
<StefandeVries> van mij wel
<leoquant>  we zouden natuurlijk aan de desbetreffende teams kunnen vragen om op hun wiki's een kopje 'Meehelpen' te plaatsen, met een linkje naar de mwanzopagina...
<leoquant> die dus
<RawChid> Ik snap dat niet
<leoquant> ik wel
<commandoline> leoquant: prima :)
<RawChid> Dus als je bijv. wilt vertalen en je zit op de pagina van het vertaalteam. Dan krijg je een knop die naar mwanzo verwijst?
<commandoline> RawChid: dan heb je dat mensen die geïnteresseerd zijn in meehelpen bij een team maar mwanzo niet kennen toch bij ons uitkomen.
<RawChid> "Maar ik wil gewoon vertalen"
<leoquant> RawChid, een oproep via mwanzo
<leoquant> bijdragen? etc etc
<leoquant> target(team)==>oproep bij te dragen==>mwanzo
<commandoline> RawChid: maar zo simpel ligt het nou eenmaal niet, anders was hannie's punt er niet geweest, toch?
<RawChid> Mwa
<RawChid> Dat punt komt volgens mij meer vanuit mwanzo dan vanuit VT
<leoquant> RawChid, ok with you?
<RawChid> Ik wil gewoon oppassen dat je het niet te moeilijk onoverzichtelijk maakt
<RawChid> Het is al lastig om mensen vast te houden
<commandoline> tsja, en dan zijn we weer terug bij mwanzo zo snel en overzichtelijk mogelijk presenteren :)
<leoquant> ツ het schema
<leoquant> wel of geen team
<commandoline> maar idd, dat is wel wat we goed in de gaten moeten houden.
<leoquant> RawChid, ik ben een voorzichtig persoon
<leoquant> laat me er even op broeden
<commandoline> de focus van de startpagina moet gewoon echt zijn 'Meehelpen binnen Ubuntu-NL of Ubuntu internationaal? Doe dit...'
<commandoline> lijkt me daarom
<commandoline> maar goed, dat kan misschien beter op de volgende vergadering dan
<RawChid> Oke, hier kunnen we het later nog over hebben :)
<RawChid> Ik heb mijn voorzichtigheid uitgesproken
<leoquant> ok
<RawChid> Ga je nu echt met je hamertje slaan leoquant :P
<leoquant> nogmaals thx allen
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Jij ook!
<leoquant> 30 min over tijd...:/
<RawChid> Prrrtt
<commandoline> mja, we moeten misschien toch maar wat meer over de mailinglist/wiki doen...
 * leoquant is trots op het team
<StefandeVries> en het team is trots op leoquant ;)
<leoquant> commandoline, ik zal de volgende verg. korter plannen
<leoquant> dwz over 5 weken/4 weken
<leoquant> ?
<commandoline> wat mij betreft prima
<StefandeVries> maandelijks lijkt me prima
<leoquant> nu even wel ja, er zijn dingen blijven liggen
<RawChid> Ik denk dat we wat dingen ook via de ML kunnen besrpeken
<RawChid> StefandeVries, wist je al dat je als teamlid verplicht bent je te abonneren op de ML
<leoquant> ML is uitstekend voor discussies
<RawChid> Zo niet, dan ben je zo weer team af hoor
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> vergaderen liever kort/afhameren
<leoquant> beslissen
<StefandeVries> Ik ben te bereiken via IRC, twitter, e-mail, wiki en als je wilt PingChat, Whatsapp en sms
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> ML devries! nu! :
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik ga je toevoegen
<leoquant> aan Het Team
<commandoline> toe maar, met hoofdletter :P
<trijntje> RawChid, ik was afk, ff bijlezen
<commandoline> Kan ik gewoon deze pagina aanmaken? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython/Samenvattingen
<commandoline> of is dat wikitechnisch gezien niet zo slim?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, gmail of live?
<leoquant> ik krijg twee de vriezen
<RawChid> Ik zou neit weten waarom niet commandoline
<commandoline> RawChid: ok :)
<StefandeVries> gmail
<RawChid> commandoline wil je zo ff iets voor me testen
<leoquant> done
<commandoline> RawChid: ja, kan wel.
<RawChid> Op de wiki
<RawChid> w8 ff
<leoquant> doeg!
<RawChid> Fijne avond le
<trijntje> avond mensen
<StefandeVries> avond, trijntje
<RawChid> commandoline, kun je even kijken of je je homepage op de wiki kunt bewerken nu?
<commandoline> wiki.ubuntu-nl.org?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MartenDeVries
<commandoline> ik dacht al :P
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> dat kan
<RawChid> Mooi
<commandoline> hoor ik #acl MartenDeVries:read,write Default te zien?
<RawChid> Jep
<commandoline> ok, even voor de zekerheid.
<RawChid> Dat is de regel die het voor jou mogelijk maakt om je eigen pagina te kunnen bewerken
<commandoline> ok
<RawChid> Kun je niet weghalen
<commandoline> duidelijk
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython/Samenvattingen
<commandoline> is aangemaakt
<commandoline> en er staat een link naar die pagina op de hoofdpagina van de pythoncursus
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha asfyxia
<asfyxia> ZAh
<asfyxia> Alohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, al el
<asfyxia> zal wel duusssssssssssssssssssssssssss....
<MrChrisDruif> Wat?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-01
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou, hoe is de meeting gisteren gegaan?
<MrChrisDruif> aloha leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is dat JFL project uit de mail?
<MrChrisDruif> Iemand actief hier?
<RawChid> Half
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, jfl = just for learning
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<leoquant> wel handig de drie serverdraadjes op het forum :/
<leoquant> die ene moet community/testserver heten
<leoquant> 4 eigenlijk met fry erbij
<RawChid> Inderdaad :x
<RawChid> Ronnie, ben je hier?
<RawChid> Ik heb aan mods gevraagd of het duidelijker gemaakt kan worden leoquant
<RawChid> Ik dnek dat Ronnie druk ant werk is op zn nieuwe baan :P
<stefan__> hoihoi
<CasW> Heehallo
<leoquant> hajour tijdje niet meer gezien.....
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries CasW
<CasW> Hé leoquant
<StefandeVries> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> wat een kippe(n)drukte allemaal ubuntu
<StefandeVries> hoezo?
<StefandeVries> ik ga de auto halen
<StefandeVries> doeidoei
<leoquant> doeg
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: woe, 06 juli 2011 19:30 - 20:15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<hannie> leoquant, hoi, heb net je schema bekeken.
<leoquant> ja vreselijk he
<leoquant> goedemiddag
<hannie> Met "support" bedoel je toch ondersteuning
<leoquant> zoals hier op in mwanzo topic staat
<leoquant> Voor supportvragen gelieve #ubuntu-nl te raadplegen.
<hannie> Ik begreep gisteren niets van die term "supporters". Voor mij zijn dat aanhangers van een voetbalclub o.d.
<leoquant> ja,ik gebruik die term al een tijdje
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> Het leidt m.i. tot verwarring.
<leoquant> en inderdaad moeten "we" met elke verandering niet alles onduidelijker maken...(dan het al is)
<hannie> Misschien ondersteuning-gevende leden/ondersteunende leden o.i.d.?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> zet je dit even in de mail?
<leoquant> vind ik belngrijk
<leoquant> l
<hannie> Ik heb jou er een mailtje over gestuurd maar zal het ook op de lijst zetten
<leoquant> tjonge....:(
<leoquant> bedankt en graag
<hannie> Dan over 2x mwanzo-nl (blauw en rood). Wat is het verschil?
<hannie> Ik probeer een beetje mee te denken.
<leoquant> moment
<hannie> commandoline, hoi, eigenlijk was ik van plan JSL te gaan bekijken
<hannie> maar eerst even het schema bekritiseren ;)
<leoquant> o, het was een schema om iets duidelijk te maken in welke richting ik het zocht voor stef.
<leoquant> jfl
<hannie> ok, ik dacht aan joined strike :)
<leoquant> das te duur
<hannie> lol
<hannie> leoquant, ik vind het schema er keurig uit zien
<leoquant> maar ik heb kijk op schoonheid, maar verder kan ik niets met een computer
<hannie> daar geloof ik niets van
<leoquant> werkelijk ik heb kunsten gesudeerd hannie
<leoquant> t
<hannie> aha, een creatieveling.
<leoquant> heel veel mensen geloven me niet
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> Ik geloof je. Maar daarnaast heb je vele andere kwaliteiten
<hannie> Mijn zus is binnenhuisarchitecte. Ze heeft niets met computers
<hannie> Ik ben gek op computers, maar ben totaal niet creatief
<leoquant> ook van voor de computers neem ik aan
<leoquant> pen en papier
<hannie> leoquant, als je het goed vindt zal ik kijken of ik iets kan toevoegen aan het schema
<leoquant> graag hannie , bedankt
<hannie> Nu ga ik naar jfl
<leoquant> ok!
<commandoline> hannie: ik ben terug, dus als je vragen hebt zeg je het maar :)
<hannie> commandoline, ok
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb niet meegedaan aan het brainstormen (11 januari!), maar
<hannie> krijgt het ook de mogelijkheid afbeeldingen/screenshots te tonen?
<commandoline> dat was idd al even terug, er is een recentere meeting geweest.
<hannie> Ik zie op het forum alleen 11 jan staan
<hannie> Zulke mededelingen zouden ook via de lijsten moeten worden gedaan
<lordnoid> hm wanneer is de volgende meeting?
<hannie> Zelf zit ik niet zo vaak op het forum
<commandoline> hmm, tot nu toe hebben we een module-presentation gepland (dus pdf/odp etc.), en een share-files.
<hannie> De komende meeting staat gepland voor 11 Januari 2011 om 19:00 (Agenda)
<lordnoid> das een tijdje geleden
<hannie> Screenshots zou ik heel graag gebruiken in mijn lessen
<hannie> Ik ben zelf docent
<commandoline> hmm, screenshots direct is idd wel een idee.
<commandoline> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/40/detail/
<commandoline> hannie: ik zal het meenemen in de mailtjes :)
<hannie> zijn er ook nog notulen van de vergadering va 16 maart?
<commandoline> alleen die van meetingology: http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-03-16-18.03.moin.txt
<hannie> excuus, het stond bovenaan
<hannie> Het gebruik kunnen maken van presentaties is natuurlijk ook heel mooi
<commandoline> ik zal trouwens eens een tweede blueprint naar de mailinglist gooien...
<lordnoid> leuke chatbot
<hannie> commandoline, is er intussen een wiki aangemaakt?
<commandoline> hannie: nee, we hebben besloten tijdens de laatste vergadering om dat *niet* te doen zolang launchpad, dit IRC kanaal en de mailing list voldoen.
<hannie> ok
<lordnoid> is er eigenlijk al code?
<commandoline> lordnoid: nou, we hebben iets wat als basis kan dienen
<commandoline> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/justforlearning/0.0.1
<lordnoid> oke
<lordnoid> das al best wel wat toch?
<commandoline> maar het idee is momenteel toch wel om eerst de functies te plannen en dan te beginnen met coden.
<lordnoid> als die irc werkt :P
<commandoline> idd :)
<commandoline> (met de dingen naast IRC)
<lordnoid> ik zie wel een flash websocket
<lordnoid> hoe handig is dat? :P
<commandoline> het werkt en is alleen de fallback
<commandoline> FF4 en Chrome ondersteunen het al native, dacht ik
<lordnoid> oh oke
<lordnoid> volgens mij niet
<commandoline> alleen chrome dan?
<lordnoid> hmm.. yep
<lordnoid> However, although present, support is now disabled by default in Firefox and Opera because of concerns over security vulnerabilities.
<commandoline> ja, ik lees het hier ook.
<hannie> ik ga, tot kijk allemaal
<commandoline> dag hannie
<lordnoid> dag hannie!
<StefandeVries> goedeavond weer :0
<OerHeks> avond Stefan
<StefandeVries> hoihoi OerHeks
<Ronnie> RawChid: pong (community server)
<Ronnie> websockets komen standaard in FF6 als het goed is
<RawChid> Tss, waarom niet in FF4
<RawChid> Ronnie, het is al opgelost.
<Ronnie> RawChid: zit er al in maar staa niet standaard aan (veiligheidslek)
<RawChid> Ohja
<RawChid> Ik heb WebSockets via Flash gebruikt, en dat is al vette shit hoor :P
<commandoline> nou, als het via flash zou moeten, doe dan maar long polling wat mij betreft.
<commandoline> maar gelukkig is dat vanaf FF 6 niet meer nodig :)
<RawChid> En waar zit FF5 in dit verhaal?
<Ronnie> FF5 is nu al beta, dus te laat om nog fatsoenlijk toe te voegen denk ik (need more testing)
<Ronnie> commandoline: long polling is ook een idee, maar is volgens mij wat lastiger op de server en moet veel meer code geschreven worden. maar wel flash-free
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik heb voorlopig ook geen tijd om mijn code te verbeteren, voel je vrij om er op verder te borduren
<RawChid> Ik zou juist eerder voor een tijdelijke flash kiezen, omdat je dan al klaar bent voor de toekomst
<RawChid> Oh, ik heb trouwens niet gevolgd waar jullie het over hadden :P
 * RawChid gaat weer verder
<RawChid> succe
<Ronnie> de drukte is ook een reden waarom ik erg weinig nog bij meetings aanwezig ben :(
<commandoline> long polling is niet echt lastig (20 regels i.p.v. 10 zeg maar), maar geeft de server wel veel meer load
<commandoline> apache is er eigenlijk niet voor geschikt
<commandoline> maar flash lijkt me voorlopig prima
<Ronnie> tornado heeft volgens mij geen apache nodig en is geschikt voor long polling
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, dan zou het een prima optie zijn lijkt me
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Pehea `oe?
<StefandeVries> lang weekend :)
<StefandeVries> veel piano deze 4 dagen
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<StefandeVries> Weinig orgel :(
<StefandeVries> met jou dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, weekend begonnen :D
<StefandeVries> altijd fijn hè :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, vooral als hij zo lang is :P
<StefandeVries> 4 dagen is heerlijk lang :P
<StefandeVries> Veel vrije tijd
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :)
<StefandeVries> ga je nog wat met het orkest doen?
<MrChrisDruif> Voor de vakantie geen optreden meer
<MrChrisDruif> Met november een concert :D
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoop leuke nieuwe muziek voor gekregen :D
<MrChrisDruif> Je bent uitgenodigd hoor :P
<StefandeVries> Waar vindt het concert plaats?
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon...Zoetermeer natuurlijk ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wie gaat er mee naar X-Men first class morgen? :P
<StefandeVries> zoetermeer..das wel een eindje rijden xD
<MrChrisDruif> OV?
<StefandeVries> niet gratis
<StefandeVries> ik zou er graag bij zijn, maar helaas
<MrChrisDruif> Hoeveel zou het dan kosten om hier te komen?
<MrChrisDruif> Of tijd...
<StefandeVries> €22,90
<StefandeVries> en grofweg 3 uur(2 uur 58)
<MrChrisDruif> +€10,- voor toegangskaartje :P
<StefandeVries> +de terugreis
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dacht dat het retourtje was...
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan niet zelf rijden?
<MrChrisDruif> Auto bedoel ik dus
<StefandeVries> Ik ben 17..dus nee :)
<StefandeVries> tijd voor bed
<StefandeVries> toedeledoki
<JanC> heh, ik dacht net gehoord te hebben dat je in .nl binnenkort auto mag rijden vanaf 17 ?  ;)
<OerHeks> ja lessen ?
<Gotiniens> mjah klopt
<Gotiniens> op je 16e theorie examen halen
<Gotiniens> 16,5 praktijk lessen
<Gotiniens> 17 rijbewijs met een coachpas
<Gotiniens> op de coachpas staan 5 personen met een rijbewijs die je zelf hebt aangewezen
<Gotiniens> 1 v/d 5 moet in de auto zitten op het moment dat je rijd
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Dat wordt sowieso je kameraad waar jij voor BoBt
<RawChid> Of mag dat niet? :P
<RawChid> i.e. de coach moet nuchter zijn
<Gotiniens> mjah zoiets gok ik wel ja
<MrChrisDruif> Coach is de verantwoordelijke bestuurder eigenlijk?
<Gotiniens> denk het wel ja
<Gotiniens> dat stond niet in het nieuwsbericht wat ik heb gelezen
<Gotiniens> bij rijlessen is de instructeur wel verantwoordelijk
<Gotiniens> maar die kan ook echt ingrijpen, mbv het rempedaal
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar bijrijder toch ook? (handrem)
<MrChrisDruif> Minder subtiel, maar toch
<JanC> in .be moet de coach nuchter zijn en 5 jaar rijervaring hebben IIRC
<JanC> of was het 3 jar?
<JanC> jaar
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: afhankelijk van het gebruikte voertuig; als de handrem links van de bestuurder zit lijkt me dat nogal lastig voor de bijrijder...  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah...Vito van m'n ouders bijvoorbeeld :P
<Gotiniens> vel automaten hebben een pedaal voor de handrem
<JanC> veel bestelwagens
<JanC> Gotiniens: dat lijkt me eng
<JanC> wat als je daar per ongeluk op trapt?  :P
<Gotiniens> is een klein pedaaltje helemaal rechts, en een stukje hoger dan de andere pedalen, daar trap je niet perongeluk op
<Gotiniens> zo wel
<Gotiniens> o_o
<Gotiniens> dan is het behoorlijk eng ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is een automaat inderdaad
<JanC> Fiat/PSA bestelwagens hebben ook vaak handrem links
<JanC> bestelwagen/minibus
<MrChrisDruif> Zo ver mijn illusie dat je als bijrijder invloed hebt op de bestuurder...behalve dan als afleiding...
<MrChrisDruif> Is toch minder veilig lijkt me...
<Gotiniens> noujah
<MrChrisDruif> Stel nou bijv. dat de bestuurder een beroerte krijgt...hoe wil je dan veilig kunnen afremmen?
<Gotiniens> en waarom zou een 17 jarige een beroerte krijgen, en een 18 jarige niet?
<Gotiniens> en een 35 jarige, 40 jarige, 50 jarige enz
<JanC> of een 90-jarige, wat dat betreft
<OerHeks> ow ik las een broertje krijgen :-D
<MrChrisDruif> Was maar een idee uiteraard...en kan je eerder krijgen dan je leuk vindt
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: het punt is eerder dat de kans kleiner is als je 17 bent, terwijl als je ouder bent er niemand naast je zit...
<JanC> trouwens, wat betreft "Bob" spelen, in .be mag je met een voorlopig rijbewijs niet 's nachts tijdens het weekend rijden  ;)
<JanC> of dat was alleszins vroeger zo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-02
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, iedereen
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<leoquant> hallo Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> moet ff DooitzeCompaq te woord staan
<leoquant> die is verdwaald namelijk
<exalt> leoquant, heb jij een dominee in je familie ?
<leoquant> exalt omdat het hemelvaart is, kom je met die vraag?
<exalt> leoquant, omdat in de cgk in eindhoven er een dominee quant was
<leoquant> oh, vandaar.
<DooitzeCompaq> oké, wat wil je vragen
<leoquant> niks?
<DooitzeCompaq> of te woord staan
<leoquant> ik dacht dat jij zou los branden
<leoquant> maar er kwam niks dan: hello
<leoquant> heb je al een server host voor ubuntu-fy?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> en de rest uiteraard
<leoquant> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het leoquant ?
<leoquant> subliem, werkelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Subliem zelfs :)
<leoquant> af en toe stomverbaasd, maar dat bederft de stemming in het geheel niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb het gevoel dat je dus een oplossing gevonden hebt voor de hosting van ubuntu-nl?
<leoquant> vervang je door we, en dan krijg ik nog te veel eer
<leoquant> het serverteam is bezig nu
<MrChrisDruif> Jullie*
<leoquant> dat laatste team zal op kort termijn veel moeten opzetten
<leoquant> maar het vertrouwen is groot
<leoquant> betekent uiteraard wel dat de leiding en de raad wel erg veel ballen in de lucht houden op dit moment
<leoquant> het is niet anders
<leoquant> de lucht is blauw, geen vuiltje aan de lucht dus
<MrChrisDruif> Waar zou die uitdrukking vandaan komen :)
<OerHeks> soms heb ik ideeën, die wil ik graag delen, misschien zijn ze nuttig voor ubuntu-nl.
<OerHeks> is het een idee, om een sponsor actie op te zetten ? ik heb onlangs een proefje gemaakt met ubuntu patch > http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/UbuntuPatch.JPG
<OerHeks> maar dan het nieuwe logo, en iets unieks erbij. die krijg je dan als je 20 euro sponsort of zoiets :-)
<leoquant> OerHeks, graag na het opzetten van het stichtings verhaal
<leoquant> of bedoel je ubuntu-nl niet?
<OerHeks> ja dat snap ik , maar ook bij het opzetten van het stichting verhaal, dat kost ook geld.
<leoquant> dat is er
<OerHeks> stichting i.o. heet dat dan ?
<OerHeks> ow oke.
<leoquant> daarna kunnen we idd sponsoren/donatie button toevoegen aan de site
<leoquant> OerHeks, het geld voor de stichting is er
<leoquant> de stichting nog niet
<leoquant> staat wel op de agenda
<OerHeks> fijn te horen :-)
<leoquant> je bdoelt dat het al lang op de agenda staat, dat klopt. maar deze raad wil nu voorwaarts
<OerHeks> ik ook, ik dacht dat het een geld issue is.
<DooitzeCompaq> leoquant, ik ben helemaal op
<DooitzeCompaq> UbuntuFry server verhuist gewoon mee
<DooitzeCompaq> als ik niets anders kan vinden
<leoquant> OerHeks, nee, is er gewoon.
<leoquant> (gelukkig)
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, mooi
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> hoe is 't hier?
<StefandeVries> wb, CasW
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig
<MrChrisDruif> Daar?
<CasW> Danke, muis deed moeilijk
<CasW> Moest even gdm herstarten (vast niet de beste manier ;P)
<StefandeVries> Hier? Uhm, piano gespeeld, orgelregistraties voorbereid en nu weer aan de programmeer met energy drink ernaast
 * MrChrisDruif aan de script zonder energiedrink
<StefandeVries> Wat ga je scripten?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, iets leuks :)
 * CasW wacht op die ene gast waarmee 'ie een site aan het bouwen is om online te komen
<MrChrisDruif> En functioneel voor alle Unity gebruikers...
<MrChrisDruif> Zou leuk zijn als ze het zouden integreren met Workspace Switcher :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je bent toch al online CasW ? :P
<CasW> Ík wel, ja, híj niet :( Hij zou nog iets doen aan een stukje, en zonder dat ik weet dat dat af is, en die code heb, kan ik niet verder
<StefandeVries> vervelend
<CasW> Jazeker, maar goed, kan ik nu met andere dingen bezig, ik wilde oa C++ weer 's oppakken
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<CasW> Moet ik alleen nog even iets weten om te maken :p
<CasW> Ach, ik ga wel een rekenmachientje maken of zoiets ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik moet voor school een Lingo maken >_<
<CasW> Een Lingo? Ook leuk :p
<CasW> Zal ik ook even doen ;)
<StefandeVries> met alle functies
<StefandeVries> ballen trekken, punten, tienletterwoord, dat werk
<StefandeVries> Ik maak 'm in Python omdat het me in C++ voor zo'n ding te simpel is
<CasW> Ah, leuk :) Nee, ik denk dat ik eerst wel alleen het woordraden maak
<CasW> Uiteraard met externe file met alle woorden en zo, ik ga proberen zo schoon mogelijk te coden
<StefandeVries> Ik moet 100 regels vervangen omdat ik in C++-style gedacht heb ipv Pythonic
<StefandeVries> Wat moet..:P
<CasW> Moest weer gdm even herstarten na wat gepruts ;p
<StefandeVries> geeft niks ;)
<CasW> Had ik nog wat gemist? Het laatste wat ik gezien heb, is dat ik zei dat ik het schoon wilde coden
<StefandeVries> StefandeVries> Ik moet 100 regels vervangen omdat ik in C++-style gedacht heb ipv Pythonic
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Wat moet..:P
<StefandeVries> niks belangrijks :P
<CasW> Ah, oké :p
<StefandeVries> verwarring tussen *this en self
<CasW> *this? Pointer this was dat of zoiets? Waarde van de pointer this? Ik weet het niet meer :(
<CasW> * was pointer, & was reference, toch?
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> *p is de waarde van het geheugen waar p naar verwijst
<CasW> Ah, oké
<StefandeVries> &p is het adres waar p naar wijst
<CasW> Gelukkig heb ik dat C++-boek hier nog
<StefandeVries> Vind je dat ook handiger dan een online tutorial?
<CasW> Het leest makkelijker, ten eerste, en het is het boek waarmee ik het heb geleerd op vakantie
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad je
<RawChid> Oew, pointers, jottum :P
<StefandeVries> ja*
<StefandeVries> Leuk hè :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb hier boeken over Python, C++, PHP, Perl en Pascal zelfs..gewoon, handiger dan al die online dingen
<CasW> Ja, ik heb hier ook boeken over zowat alle talen, even wachten, zal ik de bijzonderste even opzoeken :p
<CasW> Alleen niet over Python :(
<StefandeVries> Learning Python en Programming Python omnibus, 90 euro, maar het geld meer dan waard
<RawChid> Ik ben ook begonnen met boeken
<RawChid> Maar de laatste jaren nooit meer
<RawChid> Het is vooral handig als je totaal iets nieuws leert
<StefandeVries> grote dingen lezen vanaf een computerscherm vind ik verschrikkelijk
<CasW> Hmm, minder boeken over talen dan ik dacht... Meest bijzondere is denk'k Visual Basic :p En verder veel boeken over programma's en het BIOS en zo
<StefandeVries> Ik zie ook nog een boek over XHTML(5) en CSS liggen
<StefandeVries> Mja, das geen programmeertaal
<CasW> Ja, CSS hebben wij hier ook nog wel, mét begin CSS3 :p
<CasW> (Het is een boek uit het jaar 0 zo ongeveer)
<RawChid> CSS3 uit het jaar 0? :P
<RawChid> Ik heb een boek over MS Access 98, das pas nutteloos :P
<CasW> MS-DOS boeken, nog iets MS waar niemand meer iets van kent ;)
<RawChid> Behalve meneer Strubbe
<CasW> En die ken ik weer niet
<RawChid> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=strubbe
<StefandeVries> Mijn opa is net zo. Alleen 4 jaar jonger:P
<CasW> Handig :p
<CasW> Mijn opa wil maar niet aan het internet ;)
<CasW> (Noch aan de computer)
<StefandeVries> Mijne is gek op z'n iPhone 4 en iPad 2
<CasW> Mijne heeft alleen nog maar een dvdspeler omdat wij hem er een gegeven hebben
<StefandeVries> M'n Lingoding kan score bijhouden en op de juiste momenten van beurt wisselen. Nu het ballen rapen en na een aantal woorden een nieuwe ronde starten
<CasW> Mijn lingoding kan nu 'test' zeggen :p
<StefandeVries> std::cout << "test\n";
<StefandeVries> :P
<CasW> Nee, die "test" is opgeslagen
<CasW> In een variabele
<StefandeVries> ah
<CasW> Nu ga ik hem "test" uit een bestand laten lezen
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<CasW> Hahaa, hij doet het :)
<CasW> Hallo leoquant, overigens
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries en CasW !!
<CasW> :)
<CasW> Hmm, mijn word[1] == "i"? En word == ""? :p
<StefandeVries> leoquant, weet jij of je vrouw misschien waarom het als jammer wordt gezien als je als organist niet blootsvoets kunt spelen?
<CasW> Ah, ik weet al wat er aan de hand is
<StefandeVries> CasW: daarom doe ik het in Python :P
<leoquant> verdomd een volzin
<StefandeVries> Toch niet te moeilijk, hoop ik? :P
<leoquant> ze had afgetrapte ietsen aan altijd
<leoquant> ik zal het haar vragen
<CasW> Nee, helemaal niet moeilijk, ik snap alleen nog steeds niet waarom word[1] "i" is
<StefandeVries> CasW: ik had het tegen leoquant :P
<CasW> Oohw :p
<leoquant> (ik ben stil nu CasW )
<CasW> Ik ook, hoor :p Ik heb nog wat te coden
<StefandeVries> ik ook :P
<CasW> Stefan, ik kan hem nu de x-ste lijn uit mijn bestand laten opslaan en weergeven :D Heb jij toevallig een file met lingowoorden? :p
<StefandeVries> uhm, nog niet een grote
<StefandeVries> maar ik ga vanmiddag een stuk of 50 toevoegen aan m'n eigen lijst
<StefandeVries> hebe r nu 11 :P
<CasW> Ach ja, ik doe het eerst wel met een (veel) kleinere lijst, makkelijker voor het testen en zo
<CasW> Ik heb er 2 :)
<CasW> Doe jij het mét GUI? (Ipv CUI)
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik hoef alleen een CUI te maken
<CasW> Ooh, da's makkelijk
<CasW> (In Python dan ;p)
<CasW> (Voor mij)
<StefandeVries> Uhm, ik deed 4 jaar C++ voor Python, dus voor mij ook
<StefandeVries> het meeste werk is eigenlijk die woordenlijst :P
<CasW> :p Ach ja, blijft een leuke oefening
<StefandeVries> Ja, dit heb ik tot nu toe:http://pastebin.com/jNjkY4kk
<CasW> Joah, ziet er goed uit, lukt mij niet in C++ :p Nee, ik maak denk ik alleen even het hele raden van het woord, da's makkelijk
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> In C++ zou het iets meer regels in beslag nemen
<CasW> Ik zit nu op de 39
<StefandeVries> nu moet ik nog het ballenrapen regelen
<StefandeVries> of tussen 1 en 100 een getal kiezen, en de gebruiker een getal laten invoeren; als het overeen komt heb je Lingo en +50 :P
<CasW> Ik kan het nu al 'spelen', alleen nu is het nog oneindig veel beurten en geen 'hints' :p
<StefandeVries> dat heb ik wel al, maar het is niet lastig erbij te maken. houd moed! :P
<CasW> Nee, dat dacht ik ook al, ik ga nu die beurten inperken
<CasW> Zo, gedaan :p
<CasW> (En getest)
<StefandeVries> ah, das ook belangrijk :P
<CasW> En ik heb de hint van de letter goed en op de juiste plaats :D
<StefandeVries> ik ga nu de balfunctie maken
<StefandeVries> of ja, overnemen van m'n whiteboard :p
<CasW> Ik heb bijna de hints goed :D Wáárom is er geen index()-functie in C++ :p
<StefandeVries> ik heb de count()-method gebruikt
<StefandeVries> if self.woord.count(invoer[a]) > 0 enzovoort:P
<CasW> Ik heb gewoon even zelf een implementatie geschreven :p
<CasW> Hahaa, hij doet het :D Het ziet er alleen niet uit :p
<CasW> Leukleukleuk, nu ziet hij er ook al beter uit
<CasW> En ik zou zo gauw niet meer weten wat ik nog mis aan alleen het vragen
<CasW> Ohja, random een woord pakken
<CasW> Ik kom nu uit op 66 regels
<StefandeVries> Mijne hoeft alleen nog een winnaar aan te wijzen en een eventueel Lingo te herkennen
<StefandeVries> Nog 50 regels, schat ik
<StefandeVries> ik zit nu op 141
<StefandeVries> En dan ben ik klaar met informatica :P
<CasW> Pff, de mijne doet nu moeilijk met het checken :(
<CasW> Ah, hij deed helemaal niet moeilijk met checken, ik heb alleen voor woorden op de juiste plek en goed dezelfde 'opmaak' als gewoon helemaal fout :p
<CasW> Nouja, dan maar niet mooi
<CasW> (In python zou ik het met een GUI doen, dan kan ik ook gewoon meteen de letters kleuren geven en zo)
<CasW> Waarom is rand() % n waarbij n < 4 altijd 1?
<CasW> Da's niet logisch!
<CasW> Hmm, altijd komt rand() uit op 1804289383...
<CasW> Ik zal 's even kijken of er ook een #c++ is of zo
<StefandeVries> ben ikw eer
<CasW> Wat zijn die gasten in #c++ vervelend :p
<CasW> Nouja, ik geloof nu wel dat ik weet wat het probleem is
<StefandeVries> die zien een n00b, wat was het probleem?
<CasW> rand() gaf telkens hetzelfde getal
<CasW> Maar je moet dus blijkbaar eerst srand() uitroepen :p
<StefandeVries> jup
<CasW> (Niet logisch!)
<CasW> Lang leve Python
<StefandeVries> lees de functiedocumentatie
<StefandeVries> En Python? Python heeft een andere taal nodig om geïnterpreteerd te worden :P
<StefandeVries> Lang leve compiled languages
<CasW> Ja, oké, maar dan nog, rand() zou gewoon een random nummer moeten geven, hoe dan ook
<StefandeVries> nee, je moet in echte talen de randomizer eerst invoken met srand()
<StefandeVries> met srand(time(NULL)) oid
<CasW> De randomizer moet dat zelf maar doen, lijkt mij een stuk logischer
<StefandeVries> Nee, in C++ wordt er niet voor je gedacht. Python verwelkomt je en zoekt het allemaal uit voor je. In C++ moet je denken :P
<CasW> Hehe, hij doet het :p
<StefandeVries> jeej
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> ik ga m'n orgelschoenen eens aantrekken
<OerHeks> pendalentrappers
<StefandeVries> met harde punt en hiel
<CasW> Jeej :D Ik hoef nu alleen nog maar een file met woorden
<StefandeVries> ik heb eentje voor je, als je wilt
<StefandeVries> als 24 woorden genoeg zijn :p
<CasW> Ja hoor :p Dan mag jij mijn twee woorden ook nog wel
<CasW> "afkomst" en "fietsje" (Het zijn toch wel zeven-letterwoorden?)
<CasW> In lingo?
<StefandeVries> ik heb 6 letters
<StefandeVries> nu zijn het er idd 7
<RawChid> CasW: kijk eens in /var/lib/dictionaries-common/wordlist/
<CasW> Oké, nouja, ik zal dan wel even op het internet zoeken, er zijn er vast wel
<RawChid> Of: locate dict
<CasW> Inderdaad, je hebt dictionaries op je pc staan, alleen heb ik Nederlands niet geïnstalleerd hier
<RawChid> Er zit ergens een woordenlijst in Ubuntu ;)
<StefandeVries> CasW: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/woordenlijst.txt
<RawChid> apt-get install langpack ofzo :P
<CasW> Ja, zoiets, maar er zijn vast ook wel lijsten lingo-woorden op het internet te vinden
<CasW> Danke, Stefan!
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan
<CasW> Oké, blijkbaar is het nog wel steeds met 6-letterwoorden (volgens Wikipedia)
<StefandeVries> ow, dat komt mooi uit dan
<CasW> Dus ik gebruik jouw woorden, ja :D
<StefandeVries> Jippiekajee :P
<StefandeVries> maar toch goed :)
<CasW> Oké, ik heb besloten dat ik de site van Lingo ga hacken om daar de woorden vandaan te halen :p
<StefandeVries> Ik heb besloten dat ik voorlopig geen orgel meer speel.
<StefandeVries> En jouw idee is best leuk. :P
<CasW> Damn, ze hebben het allemaal in Flash gedaan :( Als het nou nog gewoon $.get("woorden.txt") was...
<CasW> Ik weet niet, kan dat in flash?
<CasW> (ajax gebruiken)
<CasW> Lijkt me wel, multiplayergames en zo
<StefandeVries> ik ben absoluut geen webdeveloper, dus vraag het mij niet :P
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616863/
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> ff een sed over dict gehaald ;)
<RawChid> KLopt nog niet helemaal met die rare karakters though
<CasW> Daar staan ook namen en zo in, dat wil ik niet :p
<CasW> Ik wil de officiele lijst van Lingo, heb ik ook nog wat echt te doen :p
<RawChid> Ach, het gaat om het coden toch :P
<CasW> Daarom ga ik ook de lijst van lingo proberen te krijgen :p
<CasW> Hmm, lingo2.sendEngine(HOTELS)
<CasW> :p
<CasW> Jammer, geëncode verstuurd :(
<StefandeVries> het zit niet mee hè :(
<CasW> Och, och :p
<CasW> Hmm :p 1 is helemaal goed, 0 is goed, maar op de verkeerde plaats en [letter] is helemaal fout :p
<CasW> Het antwoord was "zoeken"; 1achte | 10t0ls | 1wan11 | ZOEKEN
<CasW> http://www.lingo.tv/config.xml
<CasW> De configuratie van lingo :p
<CasW> Staat weinig interessants in
<CasW> Hmm, ze gebruiken amfphp voor verbinding met de db, om de woorden op te halen
<StefandeVries> en dat is..? slecht?
<CasW> Nee, maar daar kan ik op zoeken om te vinden hoe de woorden op worden gehaalt
<CasW> *gehaald
<StefandeVries> hmm, oké
<CasW> Nouja, dat hoop ik
<CasW> Hmm, ducklife3 is best groot :p
<CasW> Zo, lingo.swf gedeassemblyd :D
<CasW> Zo, da's 13000 regels code!
<CasW> :p In de flash van Lingo gebruiken ze ipv 'root' '_root' :p
<CasW> Ik neem aan voor de veiligheid
<CasW> Maar goed, aan die flash heb ik niets :(
<CasW> Nouja, ik ga dat niet kunnen zien vanaf hier
<StefandeVries> dan maar houden op die 26 woorden :P
<CasW> Oh nee, ik ben nog niet klaar :p
<CasW> Hmm, "sorry, u bent niet gemachtigd deze pagina te bekijken (403)"
<CasW> :(
<CasW> En de volgende pagina bestaat al weer niet :s
<CasW> Ik ben bijna door m'n mogelijkheden heen
<StefandeVries> 26 woorden, hier wie kom :P
<CasW> Nope, te goed geschreven :(
<CasW> Ze hebben alle fouten afgevangen, sites zonder index.php kom je op een (niet-mooie) pagina met "deze pagina bestaat niet"
<CasW> En verder weet ik het eigenlijk ook niet meer
<CasW> Nope, root@site_waar_ik_niet_mag_komen werkt ook niet :p
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-03
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, leoquant
<leoquant> hee goeden dag StefandeVries
<leoquant> blote voeten kwestie
<StefandeVries> enne?
<leoquant> liefst orgel met schoenen met redelijke hak, voor gewoon pedalen en de zwarte korte
<StefandeVries> zie je wel
<StefandeVries> dank je L(
<StefandeVries> :)*
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, het gaat hier niet goed
<StefandeVries> wat is er aan de hand?
<leoquant> de grassen/polders zijn zo droog, dat niets meer groeit
<leoquant> wanneer men maait blijft er een geel dor landschap over
<StefandeVries> en dat is voor jullie nadelig?
<leoquant> uh ja, want dat gaat stuiven
<leoquant> heuze zand/modder"stormpjes"n
<StefandeVries> Ah
<leoquant> het is een verlaten verschroeid landschap, dat zie hier nooit
<leoquant> ja na een hittegolf in augustus
<StefandeVries> van vorig jaar nog?
<leoquant> nee deze lente valt hier geen regen
<leoquant> 15-30 mm
<StefandeVries> dat is inderdaad erg weinig voor gewassen en planten
<leoquant> wat het knmi ook zegt het is veel minder dan ons wordt voorgespiegeld
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> de dijken scheuren
<leoquant> molens verzakken aan ringvaarten
<leoquant> gister zagen we er 1 met een de de wieken nog zichtbaar
<leoquant> (geintje)
<StefandeVries> xD
<StefandeVries> Ik dacht al..:P
<StefandeVries> ik ga, moet naar de Intratuin leuke dingen doen >_>
<StefandeVries> tot later vandaag :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat gezeik ook altijd in dat andere kanaal
<OerHeks> sjorrie, doch ik ken alleen deze list, MrChrisDruif > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/alpha-1/
<MrChrisDruif> Ik doelde ook op FOAD OerHeks...die loopt wel vaker te zeuren...maakt olifanten van muggen
<Gotiniens> mjah daar moet je ook gewoon overheenlezen :P
<OerHeks> hij heeft een apparte manier van denken. maar niet kwaadaardig, denk ik.
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, had er nu ff geen zin in ;-)
<lordnoid> is FOAD uit mwanzo gegaan?
<Gotiniens> hij is nu niet aanwezig iig
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen
<hannie> dag iedereen ook van mij
<hannie> RawChid, hi. Ik krijg steeds een timeout error bij laden ddtp-universe. Enig idee waarom?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-04
<Jurgentje> Hey... iemand aanwezig die me even kan helpen met Ubuntu Wiki markup?
<Jurgentje> (ik moet de naam "Tom___" (IRC nick) in een verslag opnemen... maar door de dubbele underscore maakt hij er "underlined" van (tot einde tekst). Iemand enig idee hoe dit op te lossen?
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het hier?
 * MrChrisDruif vind het jammer dat StefandeVries zijn nick niet durft te veranderen in Orgeltje :(
<StefandeVries> Ik heb hierop een cloak en alles, en dit is mijn herkenbare nick :(
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig, rustig. Afgelopen nacht een quicklist online gezet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity/46832#46832
<StefandeVries> ik hebe r vandaag een secundaire telefoon bij gekocht?
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk?
<StefandeVries> ow, dat vraagteken had daar niet moeten staan xD
<StefandeVries> maar inderdaad leuk :)
<MrChrisDruif> Secundaire telefoon? Huistelefoon? Mobiel?
<StefandeVries> Mobiel
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, waarom alsk vragen mag? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Zodat je nog mobieler bent?
<StefandeVries> De Desire is in reparatie, en na de rekening van Rome wil ik er nog eentje bij hebben. Die geen internet heeft. En zo zijn de kosten in handen te houden. De Desire gaat nu alleen mee als ik uit ga, of 3G-tethering wil gebruiken
 * MrChrisDruif kijkt StefandeVries verbaasd aan*
<StefandeVries> dat mag :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je dan niet mobiel internet uitzetten?
<StefandeVries> Ik ga er in ieder geval niet over discussiëren
<StefandeVries> Ja. Maar een Android-mobiel zonder internet is nutteloos
<MrChrisDruif> Niet, net als een normale telefoon kan je er nog steeds mee bellen...ik weet het; raar. Maar dat hebben ze voor noodgevallen (lees; vakanties e.d.) er ingebouwd
<StefandeVries> Als dit sarcastisch bedoeld was, had je het me kunnen besparen.
<MrChrisDruif> Niet per se sarcastisch, maar je kan gewoon bellen met een Android. En je bent op vakantie, dan heb je de overige internetfuncties niet nodig!
<MrChrisDruif> En over het algemeen kun je de apps zonder internet gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zet geregeld het internet uit als ik bijv. Angry Birds ga spelen
<StefandeVries> Wel met mijn forumverslaving. Klinkt heel erg, maar dat is zo. Alle extra apps die ik heb, zijn internetgebaseerd, of onnodig op vakantie(stemapparaat piano bijvoorbeeld).
<StefandeVries> En het is beter om geen stekker naar het internet te hebben, plus dat de desire nu minder vaak opgeladen hoeft te worden
<StefandeVries> Voor iemand die niet in discussie zou gaan, ben ik hard bezig.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<StefandeVries> Ik trek m'n klauwen weer in. :op
<MrChrisDruif> Met internet uit gaat een smartphone ongeveer evenlang mee als zo'n oudewetse; mobiel internet is echt een zuipschuit
<StefandeVries> Nou...deze Nokia heeft een stand-bytijd van een kleine twee weken, de Desire met deze ROM haalt met alle draadloze verbindingen uit en alle achtergrondapps gekilled een week als ik geluk heb. Kan ook aan mij liggen.
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, maar ik vergelijk ook denk ik met een oude mobiel....met versleten accu dus ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Die halen ook maar een week
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt.
<StefandeVries> Een externe harde schijf werkt beter als je de adapter in de stekkerdoos steekt, hè? xD
<MrChrisDruif> Een 3,5" externe hdd wel, een 2,5" weet ik niet...meestal hebben die genoeg aan USB ;)
<StefandeVries> Het is een 3,5".
<StefandeVries> En ik maar denken waarom ik 'm niet aan hoorde gaan.
<MrChrisDruif> Dan is dat inderdaad je probleem...welke nokia heb je trouwens erbij?
<StefandeVries> C1-01
 * MrChrisDruif ziet dat de C1-02 misschien wel iets is voor z'n vader
<MrChrisDruif> http://noknok.tv/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/nokia-C1-02-nokia-C1-02.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> Met die telefoon kan je ook gewoon mee internetten...iig je mail binnenhalen ;)
<StefandeVries> niet echt, Hema Prepaid biedt de mogelijkheid dat uit te schakelen, aldus is geschied. :)
<MrChrisDruif> Mijn vader is fervent sms'er en doet dat blind tijdens het rijden...maar heeft nu een toestel waarmee dat lastig is/toetsen moeilijk op de tast te vinden
<StefandeVries> Dan is dit een goede, denk ik.
<StefandeVries> Toetsaanslag is heel duidelijk.
<StefandeVries> en de toetsen zijn niet te klein
<StefandeVries> O ja, het koor heeft een nieuwe bas. Ook een Stefan, dus dat gaat voor verwarring zorgen. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, voor leuke momenten ;)
<StefandeVries> verwarring kan ook leuk zijn :)
<StefandeVries> zo hebben we een drummer Peter en een gitarist Peter. Dat zorgt ook voor verwarring soms :P
<MrChrisDruif> En spreekt de dirigent wel vaker koorleden persoonlijk aan?
<StefandeVries> Ja, Ilona doet dat zeker
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...
 * MrChrisDruif is happy met zijn quicklist =D
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<StefandeVries> Dat is juist goed, als je persoonlijk wordt gewezen op fouten
<StefandeVries> of kraam ik in jouw ogen nu onzin uit? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Was meer een bevestiging dat het is aangekomen....heb er op zich geen kritiek op...fijn juist
<StefandeVries> idd
<StefandeVries> beter dan te zeggen dat 'de heren' fout zaten
<MrChrisDruif> Ben ook erg blij dat ik nu bas-klarinet speel op orkest...eindelijk kreeg ik persoonlijk weer wat feedback
<StefandeVries> ben je enige bas?
<MrChrisDruif> Enige bas-klarinet :P
<StefandeVries> Oké
<MrChrisDruif> Bas-klarinet heeft vaak een andere melodie lijn dat bassen
<StefandeVries> snap ik
<MrChrisDruif> Helemaal met "Clarinet to the Fore"
<StefandeVries> vast :P
<MrChrisDruif> Een stukje spelen alleen de klarinetten (en de fagot, maar die was er afgelopen repetitie niet :P)
<StefandeVries> ik ben verder niet bekend met orkestmuziek, alleen om naar te luisteren
<StefandeVries> Ah, das altijd fijn
<StefandeVries> Ken je Non, Non, Rien n'a Changé?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik wil eigenlijk voorstellen aan de dirigent om daar alleen de klarinetten te laten spelen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien als ik het hoor....zal ff youtuben
<StefandeVries> LOL, en dat die fagot zich maar even stilhoudt :p
<StefandeVries> Van de Poppys
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, die ken ik wel
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<StefandeVries> De tenoren bij ons(3) zingen de solo's van de solist in het origineel. En zonder te willen opscheppen, dat klinkt zo lekker. en het zingt ook goed. LD
<StefandeVries> Heerlijk :)
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Ik dacht dat Rachelle hier voice had?
<StefandeVries> soms duurt het ff voor ChanServ reageert
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij eigenlijk nooit
<Rachelle> ik ben nu bij mijn ouders dus ander IP
<Rachelle> dat zal het wel zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je geen cloak?
<Rachelle> nope
<Rachelle> niet hier
<MrChrisDruif> Ik dacht dat ze cloak op username zetten, dat je die dus overal hebt
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> FreeNode iig wel
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom heb ik dus altijd een cloak (als het goed is)
<OerHeks> klopt, ik zit ook op een ander IP dan dat ik unaffiliated heb aangevraagd.
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zie me eigen inlogs niet....en die van andere trouwens ook niet ;) (Lang leve "Hide Join/Parts" :D)
<OerHeks> het is wel handig, anders loop je tegen een ghost te praten
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Meestal stop ik een mention aan het eind met een tab-complete...dan kan ik alsnog de zin weghalen als die persoon er niet meer blijkt te zijn
<OerHeks> ook handig idd
<OerHeks> ik begin dan met een naam, en dan kan je dat niet meer detecteren
<MrChrisDruif> En sommige mensen zijn zo snel weg dat ik wel eens mention in het begin en niet meer kan completen :P
<OerHeks> ja die zijn er ook.
<OerHeks> of 'me wifi doet het niet meer, iemand een idee ?'
<OerHeks> helderziend ben ik niet :(
<MrChrisDruif> "Hoe ben je dan verbonden?" :P
 * MrChrisDruif gaat douchen en dan naar ouders huis...mag nog een paar dvd's branden...
<MrChrisDruif> Neem m'n eigen laptop ook maar mee...2x zo snel :P
<OerHeks> ja zoiets wil ik ook, netbookje .. ooit.
<MrChrisDruif> Tablet wil ik na deze laptop...los toetsenbord erbij en gaan! :D
 * OerHeks gaat verder musicvideo's afspelen op DLNA
<MrChrisDruif> Ke Akua pu a hui hou
<StefandeVries> heej Druif :D
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag, leoquant! :)
<leoquant> dag StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-05
<StefandeVries> Zo, goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> goedeavond.
<StefandeVries> hopelijk kan ik nu tot 23:00 online blijen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-28
<smile4linux> bye :)
<JFL> Les gestart
<JFL> Les gestopt
<StefandeVries> Waar zijn de samenvattingen?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: samenvattingen?
<RawChid> Van de les...
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ -> inloggen -> logs
<commandoline> maar ik heb de logs van deze test direct verwijderd op de server.
<StefandeVries> Oh, de Serious Mode staat aan.
<StefandeVries> Sorry!
 * StefandeVries kruipt weer in een hoekje.
<RawChid> Hehe, ik dacht ik verduidelijk jouw grap even
 * CasW snapt 'm niet.
<RawChid> Never mind..
<RawChid> 21:18:13 < JFL> Les gestart
<RawChid> 21:18:15 < JFL> Les gestopt
<RawChid> 21:18:39 <+StefandeVries> Waar zijn de samenvattingen?
<RawChid> That's it
<commandoline> ah, ja, tuurlijk. :P
<CasW> Oké :P
<StefandeVries> Goh, informatici in testmodus.. :P
<RawChid> Arme commandoline
<RawChid> Die jongen doet zo zijn best.
<StefandeVries> Weet ik :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-29
<Idroy> ey oh
<RawChid> Dag Idroy
<Idroy> hey RawChid
<RawChid> Hoe is het?
<Idroy> Goed hoor, met jou? :)
<RawChid> Lekker, ben nu met het nieuwe wikithema bezig
<Idroy> Ah ja, nice :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-30
<Idroy> ey oh
<leoquant> hee
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> allo
<hannie> Hoi allemaal
<hannie> RawChid, ping
<Luckiboy> he leoquant, timo^ en hannie
<Luckiboy> oh en Idroy
<Idroy> :)
<leoquant> oh ey
<timo^> goed
<timo^> ik ga eens aan NL en Grieks...
<timo^> tot later :)
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond samen.
<CasW> Goedenavond, StefandeVries.
<leoquant> hee Skoebidoe en smile4linux ツ
<smile4linux> hi! :D
<smile4linux> :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> hallo JFL
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries , laatste loodtdtjes?
<StefandeVries> Ik ben klaar. :)
<leoquant> ah!
<leoquant> en?
<leoquant> goed gevoel?
 * leoquant denkt dat de vraag niet overkomt ツ
<leoquant> hee erkan^
<leoquant> hoe is the dog?
<erkan^> hey leoquant
<leoquant> ツ
<erkan^> hij logeert van 15 mei tot en met 8 juni bij zijn puppypleeggezin. het gaat prima met hem , heb van fb gelezen (-:
<leoquant> o, maar dat is toch wel een lange periode
<leoquant> is het een vakantie voor hem?
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ja hoor. Goed gevoel.
<erkan^> ik ben nu in turkije
<leoquant> o, zo erkan^ , vandaar ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, mooi!
<StefandeVries> Ja, nou de rest van de rompslomp doen.
<leoquant> hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> erkan^, kan zippo op skype? ツ
<erkan^> nope haha
<leoquant> haha
<erkan^> hij redt prima zonder me, want hij heeft daar vroeger gewoond
<leoquant> ja gelukkig
<StefandeVries> leoquant: mijn aanvullende studiebeurs is geweigerd.
<StefandeVries> Dus ik moet baan gaan zoeken :(
<leoquant> pardon!!
<leoquant> een baantje is niet erg, maar ben je ergens voor uitgeloot ofzo?
<leoquant> o je aanvullende....
<StefandeVries> Een baantje is wel erg als je studeert.
<leoquant> joh, die van mij hebben ook baantjes
<StefandeVries> Zeker met de studielast die erbij komt kijken.
<leoquant> ok, dat kan ik weer niet overzien
<StefandeVries> Ja, die van jou hebben geen chronisch communicatieprobleem, of wel.
<erkan^> waarom, StefandeVries ? vanwege bezuinigen?
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Vind maar eens een baantje.
<leoquant> hmm....
<leoquant> webdesign/programmeur?
<leoquant> organist
<leoquant> dan ga je in beroep tegen die beslissing
<StefandeVries> Dát gaat niet.
<StefandeVries> Althans, niet meer op tijd, daar zijn ze te laat me.
<leoquant> is het buitenland niet in je geinteresseerd?
<erkan^> Je kan jouw ouders vragen of kunnen ze je geld geven, StefandeVries ?
<leoquant> usa/oxford/etc
<StefandeVries> leoquant: nooit.
<leoquant> erkan^, dat zou forse edragen he....
<StefandeVries> En daar betaal je nog meer voor.
<leoquant> je bouwt meer schulden op bedoel je?
<leoquant>  ja...
<leoquant> zou=zijn
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> En ik haat lenen.
<erkan^> hoeveel kost een opleiding?
<StefandeVries> Veel te veel.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed, dat vind ik.
<leoquant> die vraag is te algemeen erkan^
<erkan^> 250 euro per jaar ofzo?
<leoquant> plasterk wil b-studenten gratis laten studeren he
<StefandeVries> En dat ben ik niet.
<leoquant> per maand meer erkan^
<erkan^> technische opleiding geloof ik, leoquant
<leoquant> ja idd erkan^
<StefandeVries> En zelfs al was ik het, dan vond ik het nog domme discriminatie.
<erkan^> technische opleiding is het belangrijk denk ik
<StefandeVries> Andere bedrijfstakken zijn net zo belangrijk.
<StefandeVries> En KI is geen technische studie.
<leoquant> dat vind ik vreemd StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Faculteit der Sociale Wetenschappen.
<StefandeVries> En da's zo alfa als het maar zijn kan. ;)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> is er geen KI in delft?
<leoquant> eindhoven?
<erkan^> ik wil dat komt meer onderzoeker voor de stamceltherapie. de stamceltherapische school kost heel erg duur: miljarden euro ofzo denk ik
<leoquant> stamcel is nog eng erkan^
<OerHeks> Nederland zit te springen om vakmensen.
<erkan^> ik heb die nodig, leoquant
<leoquant> OerHeks, idd
<leoquant> erkan^, ik ook
<erkan^> als het is gelukt, dan gooi ik een blindenstok en tuig van mijn hond in de prullenbak weg, leoquant :P
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Als 't mij niet lukt: bruggen genoeg in Nijmegen en Heerlen.
<leoquant> op ratten exp. ze met stamceltherapie en spinal cord injuries
<leoquant> al jaren
<leoquant> het lukt niet
<leoquant> uh muizen trouwens
<leoquant> wat bedoel StefandeVries ?
<leoquant> je
<erkan^> als god bestaat, dan kan hij ons toveren: niet meer handicap, leoquant :P
<leoquant> erkan^, tja.....
<StefandeVries> Als er een overheid bestaat: graag investeren in onderwijs.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> kwalitatief inzetten/vakopleidingen niet vergeten zoals OerHeks stelt
<StefandeVries> Dat gebeurt toch niet.
<timo^> iff
<timo^> *idd
<erkan^> wat voor handicap heb jij, leoquant ?
<leoquant> van alles erkan^
<erkan^> zit je in de rolstoel of zo, leoquant ?
<leoquant> hmmm, dan laat ik mijn politieke keuze geheel vallen op de partij met het beste onderwijs prog
<leoquant> meer kan ik niet doen
<leoquant> toch?
<StefandeVries> Ik ga gewoon lenen en hopen op een goede baan zodat ik die lening kan afbetalen.
<erkan^> D66 is een enige partij voor de onderwijs volgens me?
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, D66 is voor gratis onderwijs.
<StefandeVries> D66 mag ik wel.
<timo^> PVV heeft an sich ook wel goede plannen wbt ouderen en onderwijs, alleen de nadelen wegen op tegen de voordelen...
<leoquant> OerHeks, ......
<StefandeVries> Alleen de PVV komt niet in de regering en gaat die plannen niet uitvoeren, timo^ :P
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> als Limburg meer inwoners had, de PVV meer stemmen ;)
<StefandeVries> Lekker generaliseren ;)
<OerHeks> Ga dan lekker studeren in Limburg, zou ik zeggen :-D
<leoquant> hahaha bij ome geert?
<StefandeVries> Hier zit geen universiteit die KI geeft. :(
<timo^> Samson en Geert leoquant
<leoquant> is het nu samson of samsom?
<leoquant> met een n is een hond he
<leoquant> :P
<OerHeks> ik vind die Samson op die pasfoto-Joker lijken, van een paar jaar gelee
<timo^> leoquant: Samsom, zie ik nu :P
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> geert kan wel wat KI gebruiken
<leoquant> mo politics sorry StefandeVries
<leoquant> n
<StefandeVries> :D
<leoquant> *zuxht*
<leoquant> ik ben nu al wer moe
<StefandeVries> Maar ik mag wel naar het conservatorium :D
<leoquant> doegiez....:/
<StefandeVries> Dag leoquant :)
<leoquant> klopt StefandeVries
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> bye bye
<smile4linux> bye! :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-31
<JFL> Les gestart
<JFL> marten-de-vries: test
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> en speciaal voor StefandeVries de logs ;) http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/log/2012-05-31T16:51:20.148243
<hannie> ha, StefandeVries ik wilde net gaan kijken of er nu les was :)
<commandoline> nee, ik deed alleen weer eens een JFL-testje.
<hannie> doet-ie het nu?
<JanC> commandoline: je kan ook altijd #ubuntu-nl-bot-test gebruiken om bots te testen  ;)
<JanC> tenzij dit specifiek deze 2 kanalen nodig heeft
<commandoline> JanC: ik heb zelf 2 irc kanalen op freenode daarvoor (##PyTest/##PyTest-klas), het punt is dat deze bugs zich alleen in de communityserveropstelling hebben voorgedaan, ik krijg het niet voor elkaar ze hier te simuleren.
<JanC> ah
<commandoline> maar ik zal proberen het tot een minimum te beperken ;)
<JanC> je stoort niet echt als er geen les is natuurlijk
<timo^> dag  PvandeWyngaerde
<leoquant> hallo PvandeWyngaerde
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-01
<smile4linux> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-02
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hoi Idroy :0
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Idroy> ey oh
<commandoline> hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey commandoline
<commandoline> al een tijdje niet gezien :)
<Idroy> Ghehe, inderdaad :)
<commandoline> Idroy: mocht je toevallig nog eens zin hebben in het ontwerpen van een icoontje, dan hebben ik, lordnoid en CasW weer een nieuw project erbij waarvoor dat erg welkom zou zijn ;).
<Idroy> Haha, okay is goed. En wat is dat nieuwe project dan precies? :)
<commandoline> Idroy: Een open source concurrent voor Game Maker: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/opengamedesigner-games-bouwen-zonder-te-programmeren/
<Idroy> och ja, inderdaad
<CasW> Hm, het is lang geleden dat ik op ubuntu-nl.org ben geweest, het is mooi geworden! :P
<commandoline> je OT icoontje gebruiken we nu trouwens al in het Ubuntu Softwarecentrum
<Idroy> :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-03
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go! Ha Idroy.
<Idroy> hey CasW
<StefandeVries> Hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Idroy> Ik ben er zo weer, moet even rebooten
<Idroy> en ik ben er weer
<Luckiboy> wb Idroy
<Idroy> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-27
<hannie> commandoline, hoi, weet jij wat er loos is met JFL, zie evt.
<hannie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/workshop-%27ubuntu-voor-beginners%27-woensdag-29-mei-2013-80323/new/?topicseen#new
<commandoline> oja, JFL draait niet doordat de communityserver offline is :(
<commandoline> en de versie op m'n eigen server werkt om de één of andere reden ook niet :S
<commandoline> nou ja, ik kan wel proberen om die laatste voor woensdag aan de praat te krijgen. Anders wordt het toch irc...
<leoquant> D-Deck?
<RawChid> IRC !
<RawChid> Oldskool
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-28
<_WolfeZ_> Hey
<commandoline> hoi _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> Hey commandoline
<_WolfeZ_> LOL< als ik eerlijk ben:
<_WolfeZ_> C++ Is een ebst leuke en eigelijk ook wel eenvoudige taal!
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Weet jij waar -Wall voor staat met compilers?
<commandoline> Warning 'all'.
<commandoline> dus alle waarschuwingen weergeven.
<_WolfeZ_> Oh oke
<_WolfeZ_> -Werror staat er toch voor om waarschuwingen als errors op te nemen?
<commandoline> geen idee, dat kan je zo opzoeken inde man page van g++/gcc lijkt me.
<commandoline> maar zou goed kunnen.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Maar c++ is best leuk!
<commandoline> ik ben het niet met je eens. Maar ieder zo zijn mening. :P
<_WolfeZ_> Vind gui`s alleen te saai en te veel werk om te maken :P
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Dat kan! En dat mag!
<_WolfeZ_> Het is wel veel werk om iets te krijgen, maar het is wel leuk
<JFL> Les gestart
<_WolfeZ_> JFL: ??
<JFL> marten-de-vries: test
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> even testen of alles nu goed stond voor de komende workshop
<_WolfeZ_> Oke..
<commandoline> gui's vallen nog mee vergeleken met web api's, die zijn pas echt saai om te maken...
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: lol, maar in pygtk schreef ik alles, qt vind ik te lastig daarvoor dus grijp nog al snel naar designer maar dat kan iedereeen en dat wil ik niet doen!
<_WolfeZ_> Dus laat saaie gui schrijfen nog ff liggen, er vallen zulke leuke n=dingen in de terminal te maken
<hannie> hey commandoline ben je toevallig even beschikbaar?
<commandoline> hannie: ja. Gaat over JFL neem ik aan?
<hannie> Ja, werkt die al?
<commandoline> Ik heb de versie die op m'n eigen server draait maar in productiemodus gezet. Dat zou moeten werken
<commandoline> http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/justforlearning/
<commandoline> (heb al even getest)
<hannie> ah, ik heb hem eigenlijk pas morgen nodig, maar just in case
<hannie> Ik weet niet of de cursus morgen doorgaat. Te weinig belangstelling
<hannie> Ik krijg niet het tabblad Beheer o.i.d. te zien
<commandoline> oh, dat zou jammer zijn.
<hannie> Ik zie alleen tabbladen Schedule en Logs
<hannie> Pardon, wach ingelogd als student. nogmaals proberen
<hannie> Ok, Admin tasks aanwezig
<commandoline> mooi.
<commandoline> ik kan nog een prikbordpost doen ter promotie eventueel, als je dat wil?
<hannie> Als luc nog komt zal ik even overleggen over de workshop
<commandoline> ok, dan zien we dat dan wel.
<hannie> Ja, ik laat het in ieder geval morgen op tijd hier weten
<hannie> Overigens vind ik die nieuwe Vraag en Antwoord op de nl-site GE-WEL-DIG
<commandoline> mee eens.
<commandoline> hannie: morgen voordat de workshop begint moet er nog even '/msg JFL enable' worden gedaan door iemand uit het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team launchpadteam.
<hannie> oh
<commandoline> dat doe ik in principe wel, maar mocht ik er om de een of andere reden niet zijn dan werkt het volgens mij ook als jij het doet.
<commandoline> dat zorgt ervoor dat #ubuntu-nl-klas op +m gaat o.a.
<hannie> Ik zal het noteren
<commandoline> (ik kan het nu nog niet doen, want rond 3 uur 's nachts herstart JFL nog een keertje automatisch en zijn we weer terug bij af)
<hannie> ok, als jij er niet bent, en de cursus gaat door, dan geef ik dat commando wel (hier in deze ruimte neem ik aan)
<hannie> hey Luckiboy ben je even beschikbaar?
<Luckiboy> hannie: ja?
<hannie> ah, over de workshop morgen. Er is praktisch geen belangstelling. Weet niet wat ik moet doen.
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat merkte ik ook al. Heb je je al voorbereid?
<hannie> Nou, ik was bezig, maar ben er even mee gestopt.
<Luckiboy> Ja, snap ik.
<hannie> Wat ik al gedaan heb aan voorbereiding kan misschien een andere keer gebruikt worden.
<hannie> Ben je het ermee eens dat ik het beter kan uitstellen.
<Luckiboy> Tja, soms merk ik dat er op het moment zelf toch aardig wat mensen mee doen.
<Luckiboy> Maar ik begrijp het ook als je het nu niet wilt doen.
<hannie> Wat ik wil doen is dit: ik zeg deze van 29 mei af en later proberen we het nog eens. als er onverhoopt toch mensen verschijnen kan ik uitleggen dat we het willen verzetten
<Luckiboy> Lijkt me een prima oplossing.
<hannie> ok, dan deel ik het mee op Mwanzo en het forum
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-30
<hannie> commandoline, ben je toevallig aanspreekbaar?
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi.
<StefandeVries> Oh.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-31
<hannie> dag commandoline (+ allen). Ben je aanwezig?
<commandoline> hoi hannie
<hannie> Een vraagje over inschrijven workshops:
<hannie> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/workshop-%27ubuntu-voor-beginners%27-woensdag-29-mei-2013-80323/
<hannie> Meerdere mensen hebben daar problemen mee. Zijn die op te lossen?
<hannie> commandoline, zie Ocean Eyes: Zoals de vorige workshop kon ik me niet erbij zetten op de wiki.
<hannie> en die jongen met die rare naam :)
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, met alle respect maar stop eens met de flauwekul om me te zoeken CTPC version te zenden en wat weet ik. Genoeg is genoeg. Stopt het niet dan wend ik me tot de Freenode staff zelf. Laatste keer dat ik het vriendelijk vraag
<hannie> oei, dat klinkt dreigend
<commandoline> hannie: die pagina is in principe gewoon voor iedereen te editen lijkt me, die loginproblemen begrijp ik niet.
<commandoline> misschien een doorgeslagen anti spam beveiliging ofzo. Ik zou het serverteam vragen in #ubuntu-nl-team.
<hannie> commandoline, ok, dat doe ik. Ik begrijp het ook niet
<commandoline> we zouden ook de loco directory kunnen gaan gebruiken voor events. Da's een stukje gebruiksvriendelijker dan de wiki.
<commandoline> * workshops registreren als events, bedoel ik dan.
<hannie> Zou het kunnen liggen aan de combinatie window+webbrowser? zie makba's opmerking
<hannie> *markba
<hannie> Ergens op de server is er iets stuk.
<hannie> Win7 + Firefox: Forbidden, No MoinAuth in auth list
<commandoline> het beheerteam kan in de logs kijken wat er gebeurde met de server tijdens die keer inloggen, ik begrijp het niet.
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb het even bij nl-team neergelegd
<commandoline> ok
<hannie> dank dat je even wilde meekijken
<commandoline> graag gedaan
<StefandeVries> Is-ie nog steeds bezig, DarkEra.
<StefandeVries> Guttegut.
<hannie> StefandeVries, hi. Hulp nodig bij een probleempje ? ;)
<StefandeVries> Je en het probleempje heet DarkEra.  Maar goed.
<UndiFineD> nog steeds ? dat is nu al 3 jaar ofzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-01
<DarkEra> UndiFineD, heb je toevalig even tijd aub?
<DarkEra> ik heb net de log even bekeken, ik ben niet nog steeds bezig en zeker geen 3 jaar. Daarbij komt dat Stefan mij een tijd geleden opzocht in het Fuduntu kanaal en mij via PM begon aan te spreken en hij zelf ouwe koeien uit de sloot begon te halen. Ik had hem vriendelijk verzocht mij met rust te laten en gisteren kreeg ik van hem een CTCP version toegezonden.
<DarkEra> Dus wie lokt er nu wat uit?
<DarkEra> Hij is aan het provoceren niet ik
<DarkEra> en daarbij.... wat geweest is is geweest
<Luckiboy> DarkEra: Niet om 't één of 't ander... maar ik denk dat dat hier het beste kanaal niet voor is. :)
<DarkEra> Luckiboy, wat stel je dan voor? :)
<Luckiboy> PM of #ubuntu-nl-team
<DarkEra> ubuntu- nl-team is gesloten voor publiek toch of is het ondertussen een open channel geworden?
<Luckiboy> Het is inmiddels open, maar ik zie dat UndiFineD daar niet aanwezig is.
<Luckiboy> Dus lijkt me PM de beste optie. :)
<DarkEra> geen probleem :)
<StefandeVries> What the actual fuck.
<StefandeVries> Je zou toch zeggen dat iemand dan gewoon even een pm stuurt.
<StefandeVries> Zwakte, zwakte.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-05-26
<chaser_> weinig activiteit hier.. jammer
<Job> help, hoe kan CD rom-player weer draaiende krijgen, onder w-xp in orde, na 7 april niet meer.
